# Life with Middie



## littlD

This thread is all about our life with Middie, our 2018 MSM with Aeros +EAP Tesla Model 3.

I'll be journaling daily to share our highs and lows and what we learn along the way.

And, as I moonlight as a Audiobook Artist (Douglas Birk) for Audible.com, you can listen to this journal as a podcast.


----------



## littlD

Day 1 - Delivery and Disappointment

The day started with the promise of Tesla ownership. One of my Pastors was gracious to play the role of "Uber driver" and escorted us to the Saint Louis Service Center.

We had to stop for donuts and show our appreciation to the crew who did the "make ready" on Middie and get her shining for her big day. Learned that from @TheTony.

Once at the service center, we were warmly greeted and taken to Middie. She was there along with three other Model 3s and two Model Ss being delivered that day. This in a place that seems to be the smallest Service Center in the nation.

No rush as we went through the Owners Club checklist (search for this on our forums, you'll find several good examples). All was good except for a small pucker inside the right rear door seal, no leak but just cosmetic, we'll fix during our first service.

We then proceeded to setup Phone Key. I already had turned off Battery optimization with the Tesla app on my Pixel 2 (it's an Android setting). This is known to make the Phone Key work much more reliably. We couldn't initially pair our phone though. Our Delivery Specialist also tried from his phone and Middie wouldn't respond to pairing, so a two scroll wheel reboot was in order. Immediately after, pairing was working. Then, we setup media, and the first song played, a Christian worship song I wrote from my "Praises on the Altar, Volume II" Album entitled "Waiting On You". Seemed so right! (



)

After that, our Delivery Specialist pulled the car out to the front of the building for our picture. There was a Model S in the single part of the delivery that had an appropriate "TESLA" background, and I was glad to have the front of the building with the Tesla sign in the background as opposed to cement blocks and conduit!

We then signed one last time to accept the car (MVPA of course was signed the day before so I could get money).

Pictures taken, and we get into Middie. Our dream is now reality.

Then our first drive, and WHAT a drive!

Ride and drive was beyond my expectations, Middie inspired confidence, the Gen 2 seats were SO supportive and comfortable. We tried a little acceleration, Woooooshh! We were delighted with having regen braking again (1st gen Chevy Volt and 1st gen Nissan Leaf in my past).

You need to watch your speed if you're not using Cruise or EAP, man this car can scoot and so smoothly, you look down and say "wow, I'm speeding (a bunch)".

As planned, we listened to the Spotify Model 3 Midnight Silver Roadtrip playlist I created and have shared here on the club (



). Man, what a stereo! Very clear, smooth, and that bass!

Close to home, Autopilot finished calibration, the promise of a holiday weekend enjoying our new car was ahead of us.

Pulled into the garage and remembered what it was like to have parking assist again (Volt had this, but not with the graphics and distance measurements, nice!).

Tried out plugging Middie into my old GM Voltec 240V J1772 charger using the adapter. Worked with the Volt, worked with the Leaf, WORKS with Middie! 15A is about all it can do, but that works for nightly charging (drive 80 miles a day).

Then, prepared to get center console protection from RPM Tesla installed and Screen protection from Abstract Ocean. Suddenly, although I had checked with the Service Center that the latest software was installed, I got a notification from the Tesla App, update available.

This was probably my first mistake...

I manually started the update while charging.

All went well until 12:45PM when I noticed the screen said in the upper left (Charging Completed). I had set charging limit to 80% as I should to maximize longer term range.

But the touch screen was frozen, and the Tesla app couldn't connect.

No problem, 2nd reboot in the day. Applied pressure on the scroll buttons.

The screen went blank and hasn't lit up since.

Called Tesla for support. Their support folks are very empathetic and great to talk to. JUST be nice folks, remember they're there to help and help best when you're not upset.

He checked telemetry and said, "looks like the firmware is updating, give in another hour or so".

So we did, actually waited three with attempted reboots thrown in for good measure.

Another call, this time a different support person said, "let me involve our engineers". After several minutes, she returned with "they said this is a rare situation, looks like update and firmware updates completed successfully, they suggest pressing the scroll buttons for one minute, then pause one minute, then repeat until it wakes up".

After 5 rounds of this, also including holding down the brake (not necessary by the way, but you try anything to get a second drive in your new car!), support escalated to the Diagnostics team.

Since then, one additional call to Tesla Support to understand my options. As I have another car, I didn't want them to go to the trouble of getting me a loaner, especially on a holiday where I'm sure some of them are catching a much needed break.

Our day ended with folks at church disappointed they couldn't see Middie.

And while I was disappointed too, I was also thankful that this happens before our roadtrip to Yellowstone in June and happy I had installed the protection products, albeit not professionally, but good enough to prevent scratches.

Search for #MiddieGoesToYellowstone for more details on our meetups where we'll share Middie with others at a SC near you (MO, KS, CO, WY).


----------



## Bokonon

Great writeup! Sorry to hear the day ended as it did, but I have to commend you on your positive attitude and outlook despite your current situation. Glad to hear that the issue has already been escalated... Hopefully they will be able to resolve it quickly.


----------



## littlD

Day 2 - Day of Rest

Sundays are busy mornings for a worship leader like me. You're getting songs ready as well as getting your heart ready, oh and a shower too!

This morning was no different, but there was one family member who was at bedside assembly ALL DAY... Not my wife silly... MIDDIE!

Still no response to the now famous two scroll wheel salute. She emits a faint high pitched sound, likely the sound of a Model 3 sleeping soundly. I didn't bother Tesla with a call today, I like to allow others to rest on Sundays, I have my faithful 2001 PT Cruiser at the ready to take us to service.

And I'm not leaving her plugged in, last telemetry received yesterday showed 205 miles range. Plenty for the very slow drain this car is experiencing at the moment.

But you know, I still wanted to spend time with MIDDIE after church. I had an additional USB-C cable I purchased from Tesla back when they were putting micro USB cables in early cars. I installed it to replace the Lightning cable I'll never use (and before you get ideas... I already promised to swap the Lightning cable with someone else!).

While it is a holiday tomorrow, I will be calling Tesla Support to line up a tech visit for Tuesday morning, my hope is the tech says the famous phrase "well, THERE'S your problem" and then offers a quick fix.

Who knows, maybe I was one of the first to get the ABS patch, hopefully preventing others from running into a similar death grip situation.

Or maybe it was that GM Voltec charger getting some sweet revenge.

In any case, it was a full day of rest, I love Sundays!


----------



## littlD

Day 3 - Middie, The Trailer Queen!

Even though it was Memorial Day, I was wondering if I could get Middie flat bedded to the Saint Louis Service Center, ready for techs to breathe life back into her once again Tuesday.

Much to my surprise, I was informed by Roadside Support that all Tesla Service Centers were open for business Memorial Day! Wow, I've NEVER seen a automobile company do that (and we know Tesla is more than just a car company)!

Now, I've had horror stories to tell of prior towing events with other cars I've owned. You can probably imagine the nervousness I was experiencing as I saw the flat bed trailer approach.

They had called ahead and asked the right questions. Yes, it's in a garage. Yes, it's pulled into it (tow hook side facing the wrong way). No, I can't get it in transport mode, I can't even open the frunk!

They assured me it could still be towed using trailer jacks (flat pieces of plastic that are hammered underneath the rear wheels.

We took the rear aero wheel covers off and I succeeded in cutting my finger while so doing. Ah, now I'm bleeding for my pride and joy!

He put a soft but very thick fabric strap through the rear wheels (now showing those beautiful alloys underneath).

Then I saw the tow guy reach for the BIG METAL HAMMER and approach the back of each rear wheel and start hammering the jacks underneath each tire. I prayed... Lord, please let each hit be spot on. God answered!

Then, the tow guy started the winch, Middie was pulled slowly and carefully onto the flat bed.

No bad scratching sounds and no damage, what a relief!

I thanked him for being so careful with my new car. He smiled like he's done this a few times already!

While this dance of machines was going on, Tesla called to ask "are they there". I gave the quick reply that all was well.

Middie the Trailer Queen was off to the Service Center.

Later came a call from the service advisor at the Service Center, letting me know he'd keep me up to date with any news and that the car was still without damage.

Five hours came and went as I worked on yet another audiobook for Audible.com. That helped me keep my mind off things.

Then, a call from Tesla.... I thought it was the service advisor. He asked, "I just wanted to check back with you and see how things are going with your Model 3". And the guy's voice was different... Who is this?

It was the delivery specialist just making sure all was well. He didn't know Middie was back in the shop, so I broke the bad news to him.

He was very apologetic that he didn't know. I wasn't upset, I'm sure he's overwhelmed these days with deliveries anyway.

Later, the service advisor called. With great anticipation, I asked "have some good news for me?"

I could just see myself again behind the wheel, sitting in a supportive yet comfortable seat, confidence inspired by that well tuned chassis, kept comfortable by that amazing ventless AC...

I'll dream again tonight of that first drive Saturday at 11:30am when Middie was taking me and my wife back home. It'll have to be enough until Miss Trailer Queen comes back home.


----------



## Quicksilver

littlD said:


> Day 1 - Delivery and Disappointment
> 
> The day started with the promise of Tesla ownership. One of my Pastors was gracious to play the role of "Uber driver" and escorted us to the Saint Louis Service Center.
> 
> We had to stop for donuts and show our appreciation to the crew who did the "make ready" on Middie and get her shining for her big day. Learned that from @TheTony.
> 
> Once at the service center, we were warmly greeted and taken to Middie. She was there along with three other Model 3s and two Model Ss being delivered that day. This in a place that seems to be the smallest Service Center in the nation.
> 
> No rush as we went through the Owners Club checklist (search for this on our forums, you'll find several good examples). All was good except for a small pucker inside the right rear door seal, no leak but just cosmetic, we'll fix during our first service.
> 
> We then proceeded to setup Phone Key. I already had turned off Battery optimization with the Tesla app on my Pixel 2 (it's an Android setting). This is known to make the Phone Key work much more reliably. We couldn't initially pair our phone though. Our Delivery Specialist also tried from his phone and Middie wouldn't respond to pairing, so a two scroll wheel reboot was in order. Immediately after, pairing was working. Then, we setup media, and the first song played, a Christian worship song I wrote from my "Praises on the Altar, Volume II" Album entitled "Waiting On You". Seemed so right! (
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> After that, our Delivery Specialist pulled the car out to the front of the building for our picture. There was a Model S in the single part of the delivery that had an appropriate "TESLA" background, and I was glad to have the front of the building with the Tesla sign in the background as opposed to cement blocks and conduit!
> 
> We then signed one last time to accept the car (MVPA of course was signed the day before so I could get money).
> 
> Pictures taken, and we get into Middie. Our dream is now reality.
> 
> Then our first drive, and WHAT a drive!
> 
> Ride and drive was beyond my expectations, Middie inspired confidence, the Gen 2 seats were SO supportive and comfortable. We tried a little acceleration, Woooooshh! We were delighted with having regen braking again (1st gen Chevy Volt and 1st gen Nissan Leaf in my past).
> 
> You need to watch your speed if you're not using Cruise or EAP, man this car can scoot and so smoothly, you look down and say "wow, I'm speeding (a bunch)".
> 
> As planned, we listened to the Spotify Model 3 Midnight Silver Roadtrip playlist I created and have shared here on the club (
> 
> 
> 
> ). Man, what a stereo! Very clear, smooth, and that bass!
> 
> Close to home, Autopilot finished calibration, the promise of a holiday weekend enjoying our new car was ahead of us.
> 
> Pulled into the garage and remembered what it was like to have parking assist again (Volt had this, but not with the graphics and distance measurements, nice!).
> 
> Tried out plugging Middie into my old GM Voltec 240V J1772 charger using the adapter. Worked with the Volt, worked with the Leaf, WORKS with Middie! 15A is about all it can do, but that works for nightly charging (drive 80 miles a day).
> 
> Then, prepared to get center console protection from RPM Tesla installed and Screen protection from Abstract Ocean. Suddenly, although I had checked with the Service Center that the latest software was installed, I got a notification from the Tesla App, update available.
> 
> This was probably my first mistake...
> 
> I manually started the update while charging.
> 
> All went well until 12:45PM when I noticed the screen said in the upper left (Charging Completed). I had set charging limit to 80% as I should to maximize longer term range.
> 
> But the touch screen was frozen, and the Tesla app couldn't connect.
> 
> No problem, 2nd reboot in the day. Applied pressure on the scroll buttons.
> 
> The screen went blank and hasn't lit up since.
> 
> Called Tesla for support. Their support folks are very empathetic and great to talk to. JUST be nice folks, remember they're there to help and help best when you're not upset.
> 
> He checked telemetry and said, "looks like the firmware is updating, give in another hour or so".
> 
> So we did, actually waited three with attempted reboots thrown in for good measure.
> 
> Another call, this time a different support person said, "let me involve our engineers". After several minutes, she returned with "they said this is a rare situation, looks like update and firmware updates completed successfully, they suggest pressing the scroll buttons for one minute, then pause one minute, then repeat until it wakes up".
> 
> After 5 rounds of this, also including holding down the brake (not necessary by the way, but you try anything to get a second drive in your new car!), support escalated to the Diagnostics team.
> 
> Since then, one additional call to Tesla Support to understand my options. As I have another car, I didn't want them to go to the trouble of getting me a loaner, especially on a holiday where I'm sure some of them are catching a much needed break.
> 
> Our day ended with folks at church disappointed they couldn't see Middie.
> 
> And while I was disappointed too, I was also thankful that this happens before our roadtrip to Yellowstone in June and happy I had installed the protection products, albeit not professionally, but good enough to prevent scratches.
> 
> Search for #MiddieGoesToYellowstone for more details on our meetups where we'll share Middie with others at a SC near you (MO, KS, CO, WY).


Great write up @littlD, very sorry to hear about your issues with the update. Looking forward to your adventure stories!


----------



## littlD

Day 4 - She's Alive, She's Alive!

I've owned a 2001 Chrysler PT Cruiser since Sept 11, 2000 when I first saw "Cruiser" sitting at a local dealership. Back then, you couldn't get PT Cruisers as Chrysler was having significant trouble producing them. Hmmm, doubt it was FluffBot! The 2.4 liter engine fit with literally millimeters to spare. This greatly slowed down the line in Toluca, Mexico.

You would normally get charged a dealer markup if you happened to find one. And, that meant someone else had cancelled their order. For me, both things happened! And I was the proud owner after paying $3,000 over list. A prayer answered!

Everywhere Deborah and I went, people wanted to sit, see, and experience "Cruiser". This went on for about a year as the Deep Cranberry color really caught people's attention.

Well... This morning I got into that same PT Cruiser to drop off Deborah at Adult Day Care and drive to work. I thought about those days when "Cruiser" was the star of every parking lot. I'd often find people looking at it and in it. Those days are long gone. No one cares about him but me. He still starts and runs great, albeit with only 82,000 original miles and all maintenance done by the book.

As I drove to work, I then realized we were "back to the future". Middie will be the new star of every place she goes. As with "Cruiser", people will look in "Middie" to see that amazing interior. People will want to sit, see, and experience her. And Deborah and I will be happy to show her off like we did "Cruiser".

But... At the beginning of the day, Middie was still offline, but today Engineering and Diagnostic teams from Tesla CA would be trying to diagnose remotely what caused Middie to stop communicating and not reboot. A call from my Service Advisor later in the morning confirmed that they would use the Service Center's local equipment to finish diagnosis, retrieve the logs, and then restart a firmware recovery process that would return Middie to 2018.18.3, the version she had before I decided to load the new update (which turned out to be 2018.18.13). To be clear, the problem wasn't the 2018.18.13 update, it's good to go and you can load it confidently. It was me freaking out with a frozen screen.

At 2:19PM, I got a ghostly notification on my phone that reminded me of Saturday when this all started, the Tesla App said "software update available". That could only mean one thing, SHE'S ALIVE, SHE'S ALIVE! Sure enough, I saw Middie reporting back her internal temperature, amount of charge, etc. She had been brought back from the brink. Then, I saw the app go dark and then light up several times. They were loading 2018.18.13! Later, six new miles showed up on the odometer, THEY'RE TEST DRIVING HER!

I was expecting good news, and I had it around 5pm from my Service Advisor. Middie will be ready for pickup tomorrow after a wash and left to charge on a wall charger overnight.

But... What caused all this? While I don't have all the technical details, I'll offer a few things to others wanting to avoid a similar fate:

1. If you start an update manually, don't freak out if the touch screen becomes unresponsive! Just leave it be and let it finish. DON'T DO THE TWO SCROLL WHEEL SALUTE! Now, I don't recall seeing ANY message after "Update Started" went away. I'm thinking if that's missing, they'll add it to remind people!
2. Best to allow updates to happen at night. NO chance for a human to mess it up.
3. And YES, Tesla has a firmware recovery process that normally works just fine if the update fails. Just seems like forcing a reboot after starting an update ISN'T a good thing to do as you're forcing a recovery too.

Lesson learned, hopefully the above saves others from trouble. And, the data we waited a day to collect will help Tesla make their update process even more fault tolerant.

Oh, and she's coming home tomorrow!


----------



## MelindaV

glad they got her back up and running! 
When I was car shopping January 2000, I remember seeing the new PT Cruiser at our local autoshow - they had it set up with the back open and an (optional?) foldout table set for a picnic and sign playing the 'PT' off as 'picnic time'. I have thought of that silly display every time I saw one on the road


----------



## Quicksilver

Phewww! Glad to see her alive and kicking! 

I recall on some posts that when the software update is going on, the car can act a bit strange (lights come on and off, etc...). So when I see an update, I just leave Quicksilver alone and let her do her thing. I don't even check on her until it's time for me to get in and drive - usually the following morning. Your three point advice is great. Enjoy it when she comes home! Take care!


----------



## littlD

Day 5 - Absence Makes The Heart Grow Fonder

The morning started with me alone as my wife of nearly 35 years was in the hospital. Four seizures the day and night before indicated an infection of some kind, this time a UTI. Deborah is an amazing woman, the most fearless, brave, and tough lady I've ever met. I've always loved her for that spunk and fire in her spirit. And she's recovering well, we won't miss our roadtrip next week to Yellowstone.

And Middie won't miss it either! The show MUST go on you know. And the star has to make her appearance.

After having been with Deborah in the ER all night, I came home and caught a little snooze. But I had something else on my mind, my second drive with Middie! Called Tesla Service in Saint Louis. My Service Advisor and I worked out getting me an Uber to bring me in for pickup (30 minute drive).

Sue was waiting for me in the driveway as I gathered the two rear Aero covers removed during the tow (we don't want Middie looking weird with two on and two off!). I covered them with a thin blanket to prevent scratches. They would get the back seat as I settled in for a conversation with Sue up front.

She was delightful and obviously enjoyed meeting people. We talked about a number of topics and we got to know each other. The minutes went by quickly, and then we pulled up to the Service Center. There she was, all washed and charged at my set limit of 80%.

While Tesla was picking up the tab, I still wanted to show my appreciation for the truly 5 star service, which Sue appreciated.

Within seconds, I'm greeted by my service advisor who is finishing up helping another customer. I only wait a few minutes.

As we had already talked about how we'd gotten to this point, he asked if I had additional questions:
1. Did using an old GM Voltec charger have any impact on causing the firmware recovery to fail? Absolutely not was his reply.
2. If I just let updates occur overnight, can I avoid having the same issue? Yes, manual updates can be performed, just don't reboot if the screen becomes unresponsive.
3. Did the engineers get the data and logs they needed? Yes, and it'll help them improve the already reliable update process.

Then he handed me my key card and we got Middie fully dressed again (I'm starting to really dig those aero covers).

It had been 3 days since my only drive, and I was even more excited. This time, I would get to use traffic aware cruise and Autopilot. Absence had truly made my heart grow fonder. And this lady didn't disappoint! The ride and drive was again smooth, inspiring confidence and helping me relax. The interior breeds a peaceful feeling with the lack of busyness. I found myself more attentive as I experienced traffic aware cruise control for the first time on city streets. Middie had calibrated right at the end of our first drive. She tends to be more careful than me, but I'm not a back seat driver, I let Middie handle it with me watching out for things she may miss.

Later in the day, I engaged Autopilot for the first time on I-270 in rush hour traffic. My $5,000 investment was worth every penny. Again, Middie showed off her capabilities in maintaining lane position, both within it and distance from the car ahead. And she was gaining admirers as drivers we passed pointed and gazed.

The drive ended with me doing the "Homelink" shuffle. Don't know what that is? Oh, you will when you setup Homelink to work with your garage door opener. Just stick with it, your persistence will be rewarded.

And the star returned home, greeted by a new "Tesla - Electric Vehicle Parking" sign I had put up in the garage. Etsy does make anything, you know. Sure glad she isn't one of those Divas that expect a supercharger in the garage. The J1772 adapter works perfectly.

And Deborah? Recovering well in the hospital, and her absence makes my heart grow fonder.


----------



## Fredbob711

littlD said:


> Day 5 - Absence Makes The Heart Grow Fonder
> 
> The morning started with me alone as my wife of nearly 35 years was in the hospital. Four seizures the day and night before indicated an infection of some kind, this time a UTI. Deborah is an amazing woman, the most fearless, brave, and tough lady I've ever met. I've always loved her for that spunk and fire in her spirit. And she's recovering well, we won't miss our roadtrip next week to Yellowstone.
> 
> And Middie won't miss it either! The show MUST go on you know. And the star has to make her appearance.
> 
> After having been with Deborah in the ER all night, I came home and caught a little snooze. But I had something else on my mind, my second drive with Middie! Called Tesla Service in Saint Louis. My Service Advisor and I worked out getting me an Uber to bring me in for pickup (30 minute drive).
> 
> Sue was waiting for me in the driveway as I gathered the two rear Aero covers removed during the tow (we don't want Middie looking weird with two on and two off!). I covered them with a thin blanket to prevent scratches. They would get the back seat as I settled in for a conversation with Sue up front.
> 
> She was delightful and obviously enjoyed meeting people. We talked about a number of topics and we got to know each other. The minutes went by quickly, and then we pulled up to the Service Center. There she was, all washed and charged at my set limit of 80%.
> 
> While Tesla was picking up the tab, I still wanted to show my appreciation for the truly 5 star service, which Sue appreciated.
> 
> Within seconds, I'm greeted by my service advisor who is finishing up helping another customer. I only wait a few minutes.
> 
> As we had already talked about how we'd gotten to this point, he asked if I had additional questions:
> 1. Did using an old GM Voltec charger have any impact on causing the firmware recovery to fail? Absolutely not was his reply.
> 2. If I just let updates occur overnight, can I avoid having the same issue? Yes, manual updates can be performed, just don't reboot if the screen becomes unresponsive.
> 3. Did the engineers get the data and logs they needed? Yes, and it'll help them improve the already reliable update process.
> 
> Then he handed me my key card and we got Middie fully dressed again (I'm starting to really dig those aero covers).
> 
> It had been 3 days since my only drive, and I was even more excited. This time, I would get to use traffic aware cruise and Autopilot. Absence had truly made my heart grow fonder. And this lady didn't disappoint! The ride and drive was again smooth, inspiring confidence and helping me relax. The interior breeds a peaceful feeling with the lack of busyness. I found myself more attentive as I experienced traffic aware cruise control for the first time on city streets. Middie had calibrated right at the end of our first drive. She tends to be more careful than me, but I'm not a back seat driver, I let Middie handle it with me watching out for things she may miss.
> 
> Later in the day, I engaged Autopilot for the first time on I-270 in rush hour traffic. My $5,000 investment was worth every penny. Again, Middie showed off her capabilities in maintaining lane position, both within it and distance from the car ahead. And she was gaining admirers as drivers we passed pointed and gazed.
> 
> The drive ended with me doing the "Homelink" shuffle. Don't know what that is? Oh, you will when you setup Homelink to work with your garage door opener. Just stick with it, your persistence will be rewarded.
> 
> And the star returned home, greeted by a new "Tesla - Electric Vehicle Parking" sign I had put up in the garage. Etsy does make anything, you know. Sure glad she isn't one of those Divas that expect a supercharger in the garage. The J1772 adapter works perfectly.
> 
> And Deborah? Recovering well in the hospital, and her absence makes my heart grow fonder.


If I still had a commute that put me on I-270, I would definitely be more seriously considering EAP, that highway is the absolute worst.

As it is, my commute is only 8 miles up MO-141 so EAP is not in the cars... yet.

Glad you got Middie back and she's all right!


----------



## Quicksilver

Glad Deborah is recovering well!

Happy to hear your Middie is back in your hands. Enjoy the rides!


----------



## littlD

Day 6 - Deborah's "Firmware" Reboot

Ok, sounds weird, we're talking about Deborah, my wife of nearly 35 years, not a computer or a Tesla. For those of you that have a loved one with Epilepsy, you'll get the hidden meaning of the title.

As I parked Middie in the farthest parking lot I could, I met a man getting ready for his work day at Barnes Saint Peters Hospital. I saw him catching a glance at Middie (no surprise, she IS the star in every parking lot she graces with her presence). I exited the car and said a welcoming "good morning". He asked if this was the "new Tesla", and of course you know what happened next.

The Voice Over Artist part of me took over, giving a quick Q & A session. I offered him the driver's seat to sit. At first he said "no, you don't have to do that". But I left the driver's door open... 30 seconds later Middie experiences her first visitor.

His son had recently purchased a used 1st gen Chevy Volt. As a former owner, I shared my love for the vehicle that started my EV journey. He was quick to point out "man, it has the gadgets too". I nodded and recalled my lifetime MPG of 800.

As we parted ways, I mentioned how to get a hold of me and to look me up on Facebook, the Model 3 Owners Club, and Audible.com for the Audiobooks I have on sale. That's when this became what some call "coincidence", I call it a "God connection".

His son was in school to become a VOICE OVER ACTOR! Wow, I quickly shared www.acx.com where anyone can start their career creating audiobooks for Audible.

As I entered her hospital room, Deborah welcomed me with a smile and a "Hi Doug", a total turnaround from leaving her the night before. It reminded me of other times we've gone through together, and I was so happy that she was responsive again, smiling, talking, and ready to eat some amazing biscuits and gravy the hospital served (yea, I know, "hospital food", but Barnes Saint Peters has good food!).

As recovering from four seizures (caused by a UTI) goes, the brain literally "reboots". So, it's kinda like Middie in a sense. Both the lady loves in my life were unresponsive, and now, Deborah joins Middie as being responsive again.

I'm married to an amazing woman, dang she just don't quit, doesn't give up, she stays positive, living life to the fullest and being thankful to God for every day. and so am I. To be part of her life all these years, I wouldn't trade them. Yep, it can get overwhelming being a care giver. For those of you that also share in that experience, all my best to you and MAKE SURE you take care of yourself. Otherwise, you can't be there for the long haul.

So my day ends giving Middie her first bath. I'm glad she's in my life now too, I'm just avoiding the two scroll wheel salute during a firmware update. We know that story already (see tale of woe in previous journal entries).


----------



## littlD

Day 7 - A Full House

It's been quiet here at our house since Deborah went in the hospital. While it functions as a respite for this care giver (and I'm not ashamed to take a much needed break), I don't sleep well and my life is definitely out of whack. When you don't have the love of your life with you every day in a familiar setting, you aren't complete.

June 11th 1983, I made a vow to love her in sickness and in health. Like many young men, I didn't think that would kick in until much later in our married life. But 5 years later, Multiple Sclerosis and later Complex Partial Epilepsy were additional things I had to learn about on top of the latest computer programming techniques.

I've learned that hospitals do one of two things on Fridays: Dismiss a little earlier than normal, or keep the patient over the weekend even if they could go home (because the people needed to dismiss are out for the weekend). Today, it was the former. I would have liked to have had more physical therapy for Deborah, but other than that, she could safely be dismissed.

Of course, the hospital gave me no advance notice. BUT, with Middie, I can change my schedule and be flexible. After all, I am no longer constrained by my 1st gen Nissan Leaf's limited range. Middie has my back.

So, we're back to a full house, both the ladies in my family are home. And only one of them likes her coffee at 124 degrees with some Original Coffeemate. And a good night's sleep for me... Finally!


----------



## littlD

Day 8 - Take Me Out To The Ballgame

I've been looking forward to this day for weeks, a day with my brother, his son, and his son's son. Our family has been Cardinal fans for many years, going back to my dad (be kind fans of other teams, I tip my cap to you).

I had already contracted for a care giver to be with Deborah while I would play bachelor. And again, Middie was ready, having charged up to 80% from the old GM Voltec charger in her garage (yea, she's a diva, it's hers now, and there's a Tesla parking sign that marks her spot just to make sure). Our care giver arrived a little early. Time to go through medications, emergency contacts, what food I had in the house for lunch and dinner, oh, and a quick demo of the Keurig machine (my girl LOVES coffee).

With everything squared away, it was time to leave for the Saint Louis Metrolink station at Hanley Road. They have a nice free parking garage to protect our Diva from the elements (bird droppings, rain and possible storms today). It would be my first time trying out the Auto Wipers, and Middie did a great job, keeping the windshield clear. I'm starting to get used to the way this Diva rolls!

Anyway, today was all about family and Cardinal baseball. My grand nephew doesn't fall far from the tree, he's an avid car enthusiast, quickly pointing out the cool cars from their 11th floor hotel room right across from Busch Stadium. And yes, that included some Model Ss!

We took in the game from some great seats my sister-in-law picked. A quick text during the game to thank her, we were at field level and yet out of the direct sun and covered in case more rain came. It never did.

The prior storm had cooled things down, and it was fantastic. We were treated to a electrifying finish courtesy of Kolten Wong, who, while batting a buck 80 before his turn in the 9th, sent the hometown faithful home very happy with a walk off home run. It just couldn't have been any better! And a day after my brother's birthday too.

Then, time to eat... In years past, we would go to Dierdorf and Harts, a great downtown restaurant that served the finest prime beef, chicken and seafood. And, the last time we were there, yours truly proudly said, "next time is on me". Well, that didn't happen in time. But, true to my promise, I offered to pay for tonight's meal. Turned out a family favorite when visiting me and Saint Louis is Imo's Pizza. Now, I know some may have their opinion of "The Square Beyond Compare", but we love it, ordering chicken wings (not soggy and undercooked, freshly deep fried and seasoned (not drowned) in buffalo sauce, Toasted Ravioli (with MEAT inside and properly breaded), and several different pizzas. And, a salad for me to at least say I ate something "healthy".

After eating literally two table's full of food (we barely had room to eat), I gladly paid the bill. Mind you, it wasn't anywhere near what D & H cost 7 years ago ($250+ for four guys), it was greatly appreciated. We'll do it again.

Getting back to the hotel, the food coma hit hard for the weary travelers. They had been up at 5:30am local time to drive two states over. So, we said our good byes and off I went, carrying with me the leftovers, and two hours earlier than I had planned.

The Metrolink train ride was ALMOST uneventful, until a young man seated behind me started chanting "trade your food". I ignored him because, although the smell of Imo's was filling the train car, this was a snack for tomorrow I wasn't giving up.

Got off the train and back into Middie. I had set the climate while walking over to her, and she was ready to go when I arrived.

I thought... let's stop by and get a SC on the way home. Who knows, maybe someone will want a look at Middie.

Sure enough, as I finished a quick 15 minute charge, a 2015 Titanium Model S pulled in. We traded pleasantries and the demo began. I love meeting other Tesla owners, and he was nice to this Newbee.

Back home, all was well, Deborah had a great day and enjoyed her new friend.

And I was a very happy man, Middie had taken me to the ball game, she's becoming a trusted friend.


----------



## littlD

Day 9 - Middie Poses For Pictures, Then Proves She's Boss By Throwing Me In Autopilot Jail

Earlier this week, I offered up my lightning cable to the first person in the Saint Louis Tesla Enthusiasts Facebook group that wanted it. It was quickly snapped up by a member, and we started figuring out how to swap his extra USB-C cable for my Lightning.

As we started a Facebook Messenger, a friend I gained during our mutual quest for our Model 3 spoke up on my Facebook post with a "Dude, I would've taken it!". Well, we share some history (our Model 3s shared the same transport!). So, I had to make it up to him. AND, maybe we could all three meet for lunch to smooth things over. Before we knew it, two others wanted to join, so we made it into a "meetup for breakfast Sunday morning".

But, Middie needed a quick bath, and I had wanted to try a good touch free car wash (no brushes or so called soft cloth), so off to Country Club car wash. I had paid and, gladly, no one behind me when I realized "how do I get Middie in neutral"? I had the same problem when I took my Leaf for a bath, I'd forget how. A quick check of the manual told me how, but, I messed up once I got in the track. Here I was with Middie's left rear hopping up and down as the track tried to push us, and me freaking out (again), this time pressing the gear stalk too far (one position, not two) as I held it for two seconds. Finally, I figured it out but too late to not have the car wash put the track into safe mode! So, I had to drive perfectly straight and I crawled hoping not to hear grinding or scratching sounds. Thank God, I was successful. And, the car wash did wash, rinse, and dry my car anyway as I drove very slowly. A quick hop out showed no damage, phew!

Then, we were off to meet up with four other Model 3s, one made in January, one in March, and others either in April or May. As we got to know each other, we started checking out the difference between Gen 1 and Gen 2 seats. I sat in a January car, both front seat and back. And I can confirm the back seat is MUCH more comfortable. One of us made the comment about the Gen 1 back seat that it "feels like a Corolla!". Everyone tried out Middie's back seat (Gen 2), and all were impressed with the much improved thigh support. As for the front seat, I didn't feel much difference, but I'm sure no one will be disappointed with Gen 2.

We then took some pictures as our cars were all lined up, here's an example:









Breakfast at The Shack in Frontenac was excellent, and we shared some great conversation, and not JUST about Model 3. Being a part of something special is good, but gaining friends who are also part of it is even more special.

Once done eating, one of the group had called ahead to a newly discovered cousin who had a beautiful house in Frontenac. It was a perfect place for a photo shoot with the arch shaped driveway and sloped front yard. Middie showed off her Aero covers on this one as our host brought out his Model S:










Many pictures from many angles later, Middie was ready for a shakedown cruise before our #MiddieGoesToYellowstone trip. So, we drove to Columbia MO, using Autopilot the whole way via I-70 West. Only once did Middie hand over to me (tight turn). After 90 minutes of driving, I was as fresh as I was when we started, I could have easily gone another 90 minutes if we hadn't planned on turning around after a supercharge (we had 90 miles of range left (24% remaining).

When we pulled in, we couldn't believe our eyes, another "Middie" had just pulled in to charge, Twinsies!








After charging at 116 kWh for 30 minutes (tailed off as we approached our 80% self imposed limit), we turned back for home. Traffic was especially busy, and some folks expect to go 90 in a 70. I like 10 miles over (80). So, I wouldn't leave myself in the left lane but got stuck behind a diesel duelie in the right lane. Mind you, I wasn't smelling it, but I didn't like it. So, while in Autopilot, I auto lane changed and then punched it. Quickly I was going 95, and Middie was not happy. Immediately, she beeped and announced in red text that Autopilot was disabled for the rest of the drive (A.K.A. Autopilot jail). I decided to run an experiment... How much quicker would I get tired if I'm back steering again (just traffic aware cruise turned on). Man, it wasn't long and I noticed a difference.

Returning home, we were very happy with the cruise and now know we can make the trip to Yellowstone in comfort, style, and safety. What a great day, and we're looking forward to many more. But remember, turn off Autopilot before you pull any stunts like I did or you'll end up taking the next exit to park to get out of Autopilot jail!


----------



## littlD

Day 10 - Close Call

Today, it was back to the routine of driving to work after dropping off Deborah at Adult Day Care. Middie was running her wipers even though there was no rain and no water on the windshield. But, there WAS something there, film left behind after I washed her last night. Middie was seeing that and thinking she needed to clear it away. A quick stop to squeegee my windows at a Mobil On The Run cleared that up.

But this wasn't a normal Monday. On the way to work, I witnessed an accident right in front of me. Middie was in Traffic Aware Cruise mode, and she slowed down as one of the cars involved violently moved into my lane. It wasn't bad enough to kick in crash avoidance, but thanks Mid for slowing down in plenty of time.

I turned on the emergency flashers and drove slowly around the broken trim of the three cars involved and avoided the other cars also trying to get through. Looking back, I could see that all three drivers seemed to be ok. Old habit even though I need to recertify my CPR and first aid skills. I wouldn't be covered by Good Samaritan law if I did.

Situations like this are one of the main reasons why the Model 3 was such a draw to me. I knew I'd be in one of the safest cars available. And, what if all cars were as safe and aware of their surroundings like Middie? I thought about that as I finished my drive to work and parked in the farthest lot.

One thing Middie can't do anything about... the Ding Monster!


----------



## littlD

Day 11 - No More Range Anxiety!

I've been driving EVs for years, first a 2012 Chevy Volt and then a 2015 Nissan Leaf. Part of every day's drive experience was a nearly constant monitoring of range. The Volt did pretty good with its predictions but the Leaf's was appropriately called the "guess-o-meter". We always started with more range shown then you knew the car could deliver, and in winter, the Leaf's lack of active battery temperature management meant a huge loss in range. More planning just to get from home to work, when to charge and where.

Today, I was driving home with my wife of nearly 35 years by my side when I suddenly realized... I haven't paid attention to the range estimate for days. With the Model 3, it's simply not a concern anymore. I can go wherever I need to during my day. Even when we drove to Columbia MO Sunday, I trusted the nav system. No worries!

This along with a spacious, clutter free interior and seats that are comfortable yet supportive provide a relaxing way to travel. And we'll need that soon on our trip to Yellowstone.


----------



## littlD

Day 12 - Once Every Five Years, Whether We Need To Or Not...

Today, it was a nice day off of work, getting ready for our 35th wedding anniversary trip. We do something special every five years to celebrate, picking a scenic place to go. As I was packing Middie, I was wishing I had cool "made to fit" luggage you can get for S and X. The good news, Oscar and Hamish will be announcing them this weekend at Fully Charged Live show in the UK. Bad news is, I need them today! Oh well, I asked them to put me on the pre-order list before there is a pre-order list next week. Maybe for a weekender soon.

Over the years, our celebratory trips have involved special ways to get to our destination:
For our 20th, it was airplanes and Via Rail (Canadian rail service) to get to Perce, Quebec.
For our 25th, it was airplanes, rides from my brother-in-law and sister, plus the Anna Maria Island trolley to get to Bradenton, FL and Anna Maria Island.
For our 30th, it was Amtrak, Grand Canyon Railroad, and the Grand Canyon bus system to get to and around the South Rim of the Grand Canyon.

For our 35th, it's Middie!

You can't believe (well, maybe this audience of EV enthusiasts can) how many people have asked me "how are you going to drive there, your Model 3 can only go 310 miles". Then I show them the map of thousands of Superchargers and 3 different ways to get there from our house. Suddenly, they respond "Wow, where else can you go?" I start naming off my hometown in Indiana, Nashville TN, Bradenton FL, and maybe a trip to Jupiter FL for spring training next year!

Anyway, it should be a great trip. And you'll be along for #MiddieGoesToYellowstone as I'll journal here at the end of every day. This is the biggest adventure yet, and this time, we're on our own!


----------



## Quicksilver

littlD said:


> Day 10 - Close Call
> 
> Today, it was back to the routine of driving to work after dropping off Deborah at Adult Day Care. Middie was running her wipers even though there was no rain and no water on the windshield. But, there WAS something there, film left behind after I washed her last night. Middie was seeing that and thinking she needed to clear it away. A quick stop to squeegee my windows at a Mobil On The Run cleared that up.
> 
> But this wasn't a normal Monday. On the way to work, I witnessed an accident right in front of me. Middie was in Traffic Aware Cruise mode, and she slowed down as one of the cars involved violently moved into my lane. It wasn't bad enough to kick in crash avoidance, but thanks Mid for slowing down in plenty of time.
> 
> I turned on the emergency flashers and drove slowly around the broken trim of the three cars involved and avoided the other cars also trying to get through. Looking back, I could see that all three drivers seemed to be ok. Old habit even though I need to recertify my CPR and first aid skills. I wouldn't be covered by Good Samaritan law if I did.
> 
> Situations like this are one of the main reasons why the Model 3 was such a draw to me. I knew I'd be in one of the safest cars available. And, what if all cars were as safe and aware of their surroundings like Middie? I thought about that as I finished my drive to work and parked in the farthest lot.
> 
> One thing Middie can't do anything about... the Ding Monster!


I am also on the lookout for Ding Monsters! Typically, what I've found in the past is that Ding Monsters are little kids that just fling the doors of their car open once their cars are parked next to you. I don't think they meant to ding you. Most adults I think are considerate enough to not ding you but it does happen. Whenever I take my son to a place that I know will have cars with lots of kids as passengers I park way out in the boon dock. Case in point - our local Toys-R-Us (which is unfortunately, closing it's doors).


----------



## littlD

Day 13 - #MiddieGoesToYellowstone - Day 1 - Don't Forget To Pack Your Key Card!

When I pack, I find myself reopening bags I've already packed thinking "did I pack everything?". I even start with a list, the SAME list I've used since 2010. And I started the day early doing the same thing, only this time I had already packed three duffel bags, one wheeled travel bag, a computer bag, and empty back pack for use in Yellowstone, AND Deborah's travel wheelchair in Middie. And get this... None of that had to be put in the back seat, didn't even fold down the back seat! Frunk and Trunk were completely stuffed, yet not in a crazy way.

So, should I trust the packing from last night, or double check? You guessed it, I did a little of both. But one thing I knew I needed no matter what, Middie's key card!

She has a mind of her own (surprise!) with the Phone Key and will refuse to go out of Park into any gear sometimes after supercharging. Yes, I use Android, Yes, it's a Pixel 2 with Bluetooth 5 LE, and yes, battery optimization is turned off. And yes, I doubt it has to do with supercharging itself, it must be some sequence of events that leads to this stubborn behavior. No fear, I just reach for the Key card and we're good to go. Of course, I'm still trying to figure out the sequence so I can report the bug.

And, I reported chargers at two different locations that were not working. Of course, there were PLENTY of empty slots, so no worries. I even got some 117Kw speed! With making six stops today (more than necessary, just being cautious first road trip), I got plenty of breaks and stayed pretty fresh during 12 hours of driving. Really, when you have Middie helping with steering and maintaining safe distance and speed for you, it's definitely less taxing. 

We had setup Meetups at each stop. A number of people signed up, NONE showed up.We did have one person who genuinely wanted to come and wish us a happy anniversary (and see our Model 3 of course), but that was about it. Good news was I met some other Tesla owners (S, X) and most were friendly.

As I type this, I realize I need to get some sleep, but I can't end talking about today without saying THIS IS THE BEST CAR I'VE EVER OWNED! No matter that Middie wants to play tag with the Key Card or has a few cosmetic things to be addressed, this IS the game changer I hoped it would be, and she is taking us to Yellowstone!


----------



## littlD

Day 14 - #MiddieGoesToYellowstone - Day 2 - Ice Caps, ICE Trucks, and Ice Water at Pizza Hut

Today was day two of our roadtrip to Yellowstone. The day started with using the key card again as Middie seems to want to sleep in. I have noticed on my Tezlab daily stats that our Phantom Drain is much lower, but with no update since 2018.18.13, she hasn't been given digital Melatonin, just glad she's not sleep AutoPiloting!

Nothing prepared us for what we saw today. While I had thought about getting a dash cam to record our driving, I found myself resigned to simply enjoying the views with Deborah. She had her occasional animals to see, she loves that. Between Colby KS and Rock Springs, WY, there are LOTS of cattle, horses, and the occasional deer. And she enjoyed them all in between snoozes as me and Middie drove 10 miles over speed limit all the way (80-85 MPH). Middie's feel on the open road is relaxing, so much so that again today, even with just 4 hours sleep, I was doing just fine and relishing the joy of driving a Model 3. And, I could catch a glimpse of the rolling hills, natural rock formations, and the ice caps that will exist in the Colorado Rockies and Elk Mountain, found in Carbon County, Wyoming.

It was between the Rockies and Elk Mountain that Middie navigated us to take the "Unknown Road". Yep, I was not thrilled with that prospect. Sounded like dirt or gravel road, like the one that leads to the Goodland KS Supercharger (skipped that one!). But what else could I do, if I wanted to plot a different course with Google Maps on my phone, I would probably need to top off at the last supercharger I just left. So, we charged ahead. Turned out the "Unknown Road" was unknown since AT&T 4G is so bad in this area, like NO SERVICE! Then, with a little signal, Middie identified the road as a county road. That gave me hope as it was paved. I was driving between two 1 ton pickup ICE trucks when the one in front of me kicked up dust and rocks... YIKES! And he bounced over numerous pot holes. I swerved Middie to avoid them as there was no one coming. Thankfully, it wasn't totally dirt, it was a combination of tar and rocks (almost tarmac). So, it was my job to guide Middie around the numerous ruts and holes in the road.

The truck behind me must have taken offense, because once we got to a "real" road, he gunned his diesel to pass me, leaving us in a cloud of black soot. The race was ON! I floored Middie's Go Pedal, and very soon we were all driving 90 and climbing! At that point, I realized I was really stupid and backed off right when I was ready to pass and leave them with sweet smelling Wyoming air.

We stopped in Rawlins WY to supercharge and needed to fuel up ourselves. Off to the local Pizza Hut.. As we were seated, we told the server we were passing through on our way to Yellowstone to celebrate our 35th wedding anniversary, driving our Tesla Model 3 all the way from Missouri. Overhearing my radio voice (remember I am a voice over artist), the gentlemen in the adjacent booth remarked "that car only goes 300 miles". I then responded that Superchargers allow us to drive many more miles than that. I realized a great opportunity to educate and ran to Middie to grab the flyers we made for our trip to advertise the Owners Club and presented one to the gentleman and his family. With that, we ordered some wings (buffalo burning hot, my new favorite!), Deborah's favorite Pepperoni Lovers, coffee with cream for my wife and ice water with lemon for me.

After consuming all the wings and part of the pie, I asked for the check. Our server and the manager approached our table and announced they were comping our meal as their small way to help us celebrate, HOW NICE! I gave another flyer to them and asked if I could tip, they appreciated that, and I let Jackson show them my thanks. I uploaded this picture to recognize their generosity.









As we sat at the supercharger, now well fed and well rested, I took stock of a fantastic day. I recognize that every good and perfect gift comes from God, and even though we deserve nothing, we sure did thank God for an giving us this amazing day.

And tomorrow, Middie and us arrive at Yellowstone.


----------



## littlD

Day 15 - #MiddieGoesToYellowstone - Day 3 - A Free Pass

Once again, this morning Middie was sleeping soundly. I wasn't concerned, I'm kinda getting used to the routine, and it just seems that Supercharging puts her in a mood. Packing up again and loading the frunk and trunk reminded me again how much we can take in this car. It's truly amazing. And we needed to, because today we would arrive at Yellowstone, and the weather changes often above 7,500 ft. I had packed coats, hoodies, short and long sleeve shirts and everything I thought we would need.

I've been a faithful listener to "Wheels with Ed Wallace" for over 22 years, starting back in 1996 when KLIF was the first radio station in the world to simulcast on the Internet via Audionet.com. That's how I could listen to a Dallas Fort Worth station from Saint Peters, MO (anyone remember the RealAudio player?). Ed is so knowledgable about the automotive industry and, while some think he is negative towards Tesla, I've found him to be even handed and always base his statements on the facts.

I had been emailing him since March 31, 2016 when I placed my $1,000 bet on the Model 3. Many emails later, I had told him I would call into the show on the 5th hour, a time when he starts begging for callers. I figured we could kill 15 minutes of the show talking about #MiddieGoesToYellowstone. And talk we did! His first question was jokingly said "Did any parts fall off the car yet?". Of course none had, so I proudly said no. He mentioned that he knew of two people named Doug who had been waiting for their Model 3s, one got his in time for a long roadtrip, the other got the April 18th invitees letter of delay. He wanted to know how we were doing range wise, I said about 170 miles on 70% of the battery (driving at 85mph will do that you know!). His comment was "that seems reasonable". I asked a quick question varying about Interstate road quality I knew would help him use up more of his 5th hour, a common thing he deals with when he "runs out of stories". With that, I dropped off with him wishing us a happy 35th anniversary. Time to pack up and drive to Yellowstone!

The entrance to the Homewood was at a slight angle, and silly me to think that the cart would stay where I put it. My optimism turned to horror as I looked and saw it rolling down the hill! I heard it graze Middie as it headed for another person's car. It's incredible how your body responds at times like that. With cat like reflexes I bolted towards it and caught it before it hit another car. But then, I approached Middie and saw a long streak on the left bumper. Had I left the first scar of the trip? Thankfully, it was just from one of the rubber feet on our luggage, it rubbed off without any damage. Phew!

With 90% charge and a fresh wash to get rid of Middie's bug collection (again), we headed for Jackson, WY, our last SC stop before Yellowstone. Tesla Navigation sometimes takes you to the wrong place, even if it's a Supercharger! We ended up in a person's driveway. Here we go again with the "Unnamed Road"! I rolled down the window to ask "I'm looking for the Tesla Superchargers". He looked confused as if he had never heard of them before. When I realized I was conversing in a foreign language, I asked "where can I charge up my electric car"? He then responded "on the other side of my house". Sure enough, Middie had picked the wrong side of the block. We charged to 90% again, thinking we would need to when getting around Yellowstone.

The drive from Jackson to Yellowstone is a slow two lane affair, but Autopilot did a pretty good job except for tight right hand turns. Middie would drift to the center line, not cross it, but really close like she was playing chicken.

I thought I was prepared for the Park gate as I had purchased a week pass, but I forgot there were TWO park gates, one for Grand Teton and the second for Yellowstone. As I started reaching for another 35$, the park ranger asked "is there someone in the car who is disabled?". He noticed Deborah and saw she was a little impaired from her medication. I immediately pointed out Deborah and, in seconds, he presented her (and me) with an annual pass for all National Parks. And it was FREE! This gave us thoughts of our next roadtrip!

As we got to the big "Yellowstone National Park" sign, it was time to pull over and break out the video camera. We had MADE IT! 1,400+ miles in a Tesla Model 3, and very comfortably and safely I may add.








Next, we viewed Mud Volcano, wow, now I know what it smells like in Hawaii! Can't breathe that stuff very long, so we stayed up wind. Later, after seeing our first Bison cross the road behind us, we got to our room in Canyon Lodge, and to my surprise, there were two 240V 32A J1772 chargers RIGHT AT RYOLITE LODGE! My plans for a SC run to West Yellowstone were no longer necessary. We parked, moved in, and charged up! Another "free pass" for electrons!


----------



## littlD

Day 16 - #MiddieGoesToYellowstone Day 4 - Yellowstone Falls and Frosty Trails

This day started with Middie 90% charged with free electrons and no need for the key card. I'm not sure why the Phone Key occasionally fails (even when I'm already sitting in the car!), but it's seeming to be more random as time goes on. And I double checked, I have battery optimization turned off on the Tesla app on my Pixel 2, so Phone Key works 90% of the time. Hopefully fixes will come with the next update (still on 2018.18.13), but with the quality of AT&T 3G (yes... 3G) or Verizon LTE here in Yellowstone, Middie will get the update to coincide with the shift of the North American Plate (about 1/2 million years from now!).

We headed for the Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone traveling on the South Rim Road, which features Yellowstone Falls, a spectacular pair of 100+ ft and 300+ ft waterfalls. As the weather had turned chilly, we used Middie's heated seats for the first time. These are the most evenly heated seats I've ever had in a car! In my 2015 Nissan Leaf, they would cycle from burning to nothing and then again to burning even on the low setting. And, with plenty of range, we also used the heater for the first time, and it too was very pleasant, especially after coming back from being in 48 degree temps with 25 mph gusts!

It's wonderful experiencing the power and grace of an EV in a park like Yellowstone, where the roads are very curvy and there's almost always a hill or a descent. Our Tezlab report showed we had gained 2 miles of range on regen alone! Pretty impressive, and Middie seems to always gather onlookers. No surprise, as she is the star of every parking lot she graces with her presence, even when dusty and carrying her latest bug collection.

Yellowstone Falls were amazing, both from the angle provided of the lower falls at the end of the South Rim Road, and from the vantage point at the Brink of the Falls. The power of the water is indescribable as you can feel the spray coming up as the Falls makes its dips and turns towards the upper falls' 109 ft drop. I was amazed and dumbfounded to see the chances people were taking around the Falls, standing or sitting on the very edge of dropoffs directly next to the water. At one point, to my horror, a mother had two of her three children sitting on the very edge while she attended to the baby. I wanted to jump out of Middie and rescue the kids, but about that time, they got off the edge themselves, what a relief!

We skipped lunch as we had a horse drawn wagon ride near Roosevelt Lodge this evening, coupled with an old fashioned cookout with steak and all the trimmings. But the temperature had continued to fall, and talk of snow was in the air. While I had brought Deborah's light and heavy coats and dressed her in a long sleeve shirt and my pullover, I should have also put some leggings (two pair for that matter) on her to keep her legs warm. 

We totally enjoyed the ride out and saw a number of young bull Bison closer than I expected, along with some Yellow Bellied Marmot. We had a great pair of guides, one named Emma (my Grandmother's name) who was extremely knowledgable and shared many stories and facts, along with inviting all of us on wagon NO. 7 to introduce ourselves to her, where we were from, and what we would offer Emma to do if she came to our town. Of course, I had to announce our 35th Wedding anniversary to a large round of applause and offered Emma a ride in Middie that "she wouldn't soon forget". With the laughter came a mention from the much younger couple just ahead of us that their anniversary was also on June 11th! We then exchanged congratulations and our amazement as the rest of the wagon introduced themselves.

By the time we got to the cookout, you could smell the steaks in the air and I had to wonder... should we have brought bear spray. Gladly, we nor the horses were accosted by Yogi or asked to share our dinner! We almost missed out on the first batch of Cowboy Coffee, but one of the helpers handed me his saying "I poured this for myself and haven't drank from it yet, you're welcome to it." I gladly took it from him, this would be a treat, and aside from a few grounds at the bottom as expected (it IS cowboy coffee after all), it was very good. Deborah is the aficionado of good coffee, and it passed her taste test.

Half way into our outing, it started raining slightly, but we were under the covered portion, so no worries. But Deborah was freezing, and I almost regretted us doing this on such a cold day. You often have to plan these things months in advance, so it's hard to gauge the right day. But, the friendliness and help we received from the staff more than made up for it, along with some of our newly found friends! Heading back, we saw a mother Coyote and her three pups. Two remained close to the den while she retrieved one adventurous one in her mouth, returning it to join the others.

Driving back to Canyon Lodge was no time to see how much Autopilot could do on the very curvy roads, as most of that road has no guard rails and extreme drop offs. We didn't want to add any fodder to the "shorts" saying that Autopilot killed this poor old couple on their wedding anniversary trip!

Unfortunately, we returned pretty late in the day, leaving both the chargers inaccessible, one taken by Middie's big brother (A Model S), and the other ICEd by a V8 Nissan (sigh). We parked way down at another lodge in some open Handicapped spots, making it easier for Deborah to get into her wheelchair and help Middie avoid the ding monster (he lives in Yellowstone too!).


----------



## Quicksilver

Thanks @littlD for the adventure stories! Love them! Keep them coming!


----------



## littlD

Day 17 - #MiddieGoesToYellowstone Day 5 – Snow Showers In June

I don’t ever recall having snow fall on our wedding anniversary. We’ve been to a number of “cool” places as we travel each 5th year of our marriage to celebrate. In recent memory, we’ve been to Branson Missouri, Perce Quebec, Anna Maria Island Florida, and the Grand Canyon. Never have we encountered snow showers, until TODAY! And while we could have roughed it and ventured out, we needed a break anyway. We’ve been on the move it seems since June 7th, and we had one thing special to do, a nice dinner at the M66 Bar & Grill. Now, mind you, this wouldn’t take much from Middie to transport us there, but it would be nice to have her already warm before we drive from our lodge to the restaurant. Don’t you just love being able to do that!

Well, at least, our plan was to do one thing. But we got lodge fever and thought maybe we could take in the visitor’s center and the exhibits. So, Middie was happy to help with transportation. The exhibits were very informative and taught us much about the history of the super volcano that created Yellowstone. We also watched a short movie meant for first day folks with the obligatory “don’t get too close to the wildlife” and the reminder to rent Bear Spray if you’re fancying a bit of a trail hike. Following that was a brief history on Yellowstone that was interesting without being too wordy.

By the time we got back to Middie, we noticed a couple really checking her out. They were trying to get a glimpse of her interior and, as I had already brought enough Model 3 Owner’s Club fliers in the Frunk, I had to give them the 50 cent tour.

We went back to our room and caught a nice afternoon snooze. I would have opened the windows to listen to the wind blow through the tall pines immediately adjacent to our room, but Deborah would have kicked me out. So, I had to settle for the sound of air being pumped through our LEEDS certified lodge building.

Soon, it was time to drive from Rhyolite Lodge to Canyon Lodge. The M66 Bar & Grill requires reservations for dinner, and we had planned months in advance. We didn’t know what to expect other than it was more of a bistro atmosphere than fancy. What we encountered was an experience we would never forget and want to repeat.

Our meal tonight was supposed to be Prime Rib for me, Chicken Breast for Deborah, but even at our 5:30pm reservation time, they had already sold out of Prime Rib. Darn! But Deborah and I have learned that sometimes, our plans are best interrupted by something much better. You may call it fate or luck, but we choose to give God thanks for these unexpected blessings.

And wow, the service was excellent, reminded me in one respect of the Beaver Club in Montreal, the only five star restaurant in Canada, and that was the table service. There was never more than a few minutes between finishing something and having a waiter ask to remove it from your table. We started with the waffle fries for an appetizer, and if you ever come to Yellowstone, you’ve got to order these! Plenty of cheese and Chorizo, very tasty! Of course, I had to pick something else for my dinner, and I thought “how can they mess up breaded pork chops”. So that was the substitute.

It became my favorite at this restaurant. The breading was light but obviously made with some wine to give it a character all its own. While the meat was more a pork tenderloin than a chop (thin in size), it was delightfully moist, better than any I’ve ever eaten in my home state of Indiana, and believe me, I’ve had some great ones. The size of the two chops literally covered a large plate hiding the freshly made mashed potatoes (not from a mix) and some asparagus.

After I had prepped Deborah’s plate, we dug in to enjoy some great food and recall all the wonderful blessings we’ve enjoyed over the years. We’ve been through many struggles, but we’ve always come out of them stronger and better.

As we finished our meal, the manager stopped by to see if all was well. I knew what to say, this was the chance to get a free desert! So, I said all was great and commented on the pork chops, and then said “and we’re celebrating our 35th wedding anniversary tonight”. It was as if I had flipped the “comp the man a desert” switch. Our waiter soon reappeared to ask for our selection. We choose the Crème Brulee Cheesecake with Huckleberries and shared a nicely sized portion. What a nice way to cap off a great dinner.

We have another dinner reservation at M66 for our last night in Yellowstone. And while there won’t be snow falling, we’ll repeat the rest of our dining experience again, it was that good!


----------



## littlD

Day 18 - #MiddieGoesToYellowstone Day 6 - Middie's First Dirt Road

When you buy a new car, especially one that hundreds of thousands of others are salivating over and one you spent way more than you normally do, you want to take good care of it. Some of my friends are doing ceramic coatings, paint correction, and wraps to protect that like new look. I'm not really into that, I expect that Middie will get a scratch here or there, that's what the $50 Tesla Paint Repair Kit is for! But I did put a film protectant on the center console and a screen protector on the 15" display.

All the way out to Yellowstone I was getting rid of Middie's infatuation with bug collections and giving her touch free washes. And I was avoiding dirt roads. That's why the "Unnamed" road we went on getting here was traumatic, it was almost a rocky dirt road.

Well, today we planned to see Canary Spring, one of the most spectacular sites in Yellowstone. We would need to drive to Mammoth Hot Springs to see this sight and we could go one of two directions as the Rim Road goes in a circle within the park. We chose the shorter route which avoided the many twists and turns we encountered driving to Roosevelt Lodge for the cookout.

Note to those who come to Yellowstone after us… Ask about road conditions before driving anywhere. We had no clue what awaited us. The first hint of trouble was the sign saying, "be prepared for up to 30 minute delay". I should have turned around, but a plan's a plan. And really, how bad can it be? Warning number two was a water truck hosing down part of the road that had become a little muddy on the surface. Yet again I thought, "how bad can it be"?

To explain how bad it was, remember the worst dirt road you've ever been on, with ruts, large potholes, and narrow paths. This road was all that, plus it was under construction! Remember that a large area of Yellowstone is sitting atop a super volcano. So, it shouldn't surprise us that road beds and tarmac don't last long under these conditions. And the road between Norris and Mammoth qualifies for that. Middie didn't skip a beat and never bottomed out. I did my part to aim her for the best path, as Middie only has traveled 2,100 miles so far, and it's the earliest I've ever taken one of my new cars down a dusty, muddy dirt road.

Past the dirt road were the Hot Springs we were looking for. No words I can write or pictures I can take will do justice to the amazement we experienced witnessing this continual act of nature. To say it feels outer worldly doesn't do it justice. It's one of the most astonishing things we've witnessed for sure.









And Middie was astonishing too, she just didn't skip a beat, other than insisting I present her with my key card to start off again after just putting her in park! I think that's her way to get back at me for not planning better. She also didn't stop gathering a crowd. We were getting ready to leave Mammoth Hot Springs to see the Roosevelt Arch when a gentleman walked up to me and commented on how his kids were admiring Middie. Well, say no more, the show must go on! Without hesitation, I started into my spiel about #MiddieGoesToYellowstone and the 1,400+ miles we traveled to get here. I let the kids sit in the back seat while I reached for some fliers in the Frunk. Of course, many questions concerning Supercharging were asked, including some from a CURRENT MODEL X OWNER! He had left his X at home and drove an ICE SUV to Yellowstone. He didn't even know how to find superchargers, so I politely explained that is what the navigation system can do for you.

After Middie's command performance, we were off to see Roosevelt Arch and then a turn around towards Canyon Lodge for a quick bite before retiring for the day. Every day that goes by, I find something else I love about her, and now she's fully broken in and wearing that Yellowstone dirt proudly!


----------



## MelindaV

you do a great job telling the story of your trip. I propose, since you a narrator, that at the end you record these for us to listen to


----------



## littlD

Day 19 - #MiddieGoesToYellowstone Day 7 - Faithful Geysers and Falls We'll Always Remember

Today was our day to venture south from Rhyolite Lodge towards Old Faithful Geyser. Middie was back to 90%, charged up with a 32A Clipper charger the night before. While we never got even close to 50%, this charger saved us an eventual trip to West Yellowstone Montana and the Supercharger 40 miles and over an hour drive away. After finding the cheapest breakfast in Canyon Lodge ($1.85 for two slices of French Toast), we jumped into Middie to see the 300+ geysers that exist in the south region, more than half of all the geysers that exist worldwide. And, measuring in terms of electricity, the total heat flux from all thermal features is estimated to be 300 mega watts. That's a lot of charged up Model 3s!

Of course, everyone knows Old Faithful, a geyser that you can almost set your clock to. Well, that's how the story goes. The truth is the next prediction more depends on the prior eruption than on the clock. But, you can't drive 1,400+ miles in your brand new car to Yellowstone without visiting Old Faithful. It's like going to Philadelphia and not enjoying a Philly Cheese steak (I'll let you all argue whether you eat at Pat's or Geno's).

Driving west down to Norris, we then turned south. We had to know this from our paper map, as Middie couldn't get a connection. There are entire areas of Yellowstone that have no internet connectivity at all, let alone enough bandwidth to download map backgrounds and Points Of Interest, like Old Faithful or "the Unnamed Geyser" (more on that in a minute). And yes, I tweeted the request for offline maps and Points Of Interest to Elon...

As we approached Gibbon Valley, Middie was already gaining more range as we descended down the hill, but already being 90% charged, we'd soon see the informatory message "regenerative braking limited". Not to worry, we knew she had it all under control, yet I love saving brake pads!

The first spring we stopped to see on the way to Old Faithful was Beryl Spring. It's a sight and sound bonanza, shooting out super heated steam and bubbling up water hot enough to scald. So, you stay on the provided walkway and watch in amazement. But always stay up wind if you can, most springs include Hydrogen Sulfide, which smells like rotten eggs and should be avoided for its many health concerns. This is one steam bath that is thought to be good for the skin, but is definitely bad for the lungs.









Next, we continued our descent to Gibbon Falls, and there we found one of the most picturesque sites we'd encountered. Deborah and I wanted somewhere we could take photos and video of us together, and this was it!









Everywhere in Yellowstone you're reminded of the amazing power of God's creation, and no different here. Pretty cool to be "photo bombed" by Gibbon Falls.

As we approached Middie to leave for our next stop, we encountered some newlyweds. They congratulated us on 35 years of marriage, and I used the chance meeting to give the young folks some advice. Pointing to the wife, I said "Train your husband". Deferring to the husband, I declared "Be willing to be trained". That ensures a long and healthy marriage! It only took Deborah 9 years to train me, and that's when I switched from "hey dear" to "yes dear".

Back in Middie, we drove to Fountain Paint Pots, a collection of geysers, mud pots, and fumaroles. One of the most interesting is a Geyser that isn't listed on the map you read as you enter. 








It's a happy little geyser with a scalding surprise. It likes to spew out hot water just a few feet from the walkway. And just as you turn your back, it'll burst out a spray over 15 feet, landing on any poor soul that walks by. I actually witnessed this little geyser making "its impression" on one gentleman that I had warned. Like most of us men, he paid no attention and then "surprise". Luckily, I think his clothing prevented serious injury, but, if YOU go to Fountain Paint Pot, you've been warned!

As a former software developer for a medical instrument company specializing in microbiology, the Bacteria Mat was of special interest. It literally functions like the world's largest petri dish. In the middle is a turquoise blue pond, filled with bacteria that live in 200+ degree water. Surrounding this amazing sight are isolates of microorganisms. Even now, studies are being performed to better understand how the bacteria can thrive under such conditions and the possibility for new therapeutic drugs emerging from the depths of this pond.









As we left, we noticed that the parking lot had become completely filled with others just arriving. Having started early, we needed to continue our drive towards Old Faithful. Back in Middie, it was hot! Setting the fan to 10, along with directing the air flow in a single blast towards us brought quick relief. No Traffic Aware Cruise or Autopilot could solve the problem of too many cars in one parking lot. At least we were comfortable as we negotiated our way out.

We could have stopped at more sites before getting to Yellowstone's most famous attraction, but the crowd was quickly assembling and we wanted to be a part of it. In fact, the only part of the park with four lane highway and a cloverleaf is the area surrounding Old Faithful.

After circling in the parking lot for several minutes looking for a handicapped spot, we moved on to across from the General Store, where an entire curb was painted blue. As most people didn't understand that meant handicapped parking, we left Middie at one end, hoping to avoid the Ding Monster who lurks in every parking lot, especially Yellowstone.

My mistake was leaving my lovely wife out in the sun a little too long as we waited for Old Faithful's next show. Hot temperatures have a negative effect on those with Multiple Sclerosis, and Deborah is not immune to that effect. So, by the time the show finally started, Deborah couldn't enjoy it. I took video to capture the moment, but, for the time and effort it took to see it, I was pretty disappointed. Yet, the checkbox was now full, it was an "official" visit to Yellowstone.


----------



## garsh

If you're able to walk/roll along the boardwalk leading from Old Faithful, there are a bunch of great geysers. While not as large, you are closer to them, which often makes them seem more impressive. Only about 1 in 10 will be active as you walk past, but it will be different ones each time you go.

Here are a few videos I took three years ago (apologies for my narration).


----------



## littlD

Day 20 - #MiddieGoesToYellowstone Day 8 - The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round

Today is our last full day in Yellowstone. And we planned months ago that it had the potential to be the best, first with a early morning wildlife bus tour and second with another dinner at the M66. Of course, this meant Middie would get a much deserved rest. She'd have fun today contemplating her bug collection and attempting to download 2018.21.9. But, I don't think the small straw AT&T provides in Yellowstone is big enough. We'll see.

As the bus would arrive at Washburn Lodge across from ours at 6:15am, we had to wake up EARLY. And we were ready, with an extra jacket just in case. Before we go any further, let's provide some background on this bus.

It's a 1937 White Model 706, one of the original 98 built after a fire destroyed most of the existing busses. Xanterra, the company that runs the lodging and attractions for most of our national parks, has been re-purchasing and restoring these busses to better than new condition, with improved brakes, engines, and transmissions to make them more safe and reliable. You see, originally, they were purchased by the Yellowstone Park and Transportation Company headed up by Harry Childs, with the railroads financing most of the purchase. It was the job of these busses to take train passengers from the train station to Yellowstone. Each bus provides seating for 12 passengers (actually 13 when you count the passenger seat Deborah used!). It also features a convertible top, making it one of the largest cool busses ever!
















So, on the bus we go and, with Deborah, it was a challenge to get in. ADA Accessibility wasn't even a gleem in a politician's eye when this bus was made. But Kirk, our driver and guide for the day, provided all the help I needed to get Deborah safely into the passenger seat. And with that, away we went. Kirk, driving and wearing a microphone, started giving us some background on the bus and the travels we would experience today. Sure he couldn't guarantee we'd see any wildlife, but he was accustomed to give us every opportunity to see what could be seen.

Over the course of 5+ hours, we stopped to see black bear (one nicknamed "Rosy") with her three cubs, a Cinnamon black bear, multitudes of Bison (some right next to our bus!), Coyote (without the Acme gear!), Elk, and Pronghorn. 































In the case of the pronghorn, we watched for almost 15 minutes while a female pronghorn defended her territory against two coyotes! Maybe the coyotes also mistook the pronghorn for a small antelope as most people do, but the pronghorn is more closely related to the giraffe than it is to antelope. Also, these coyotes were about to learn how fast pronghorn are. They are the fastest animal in North America, reaching speeds up to 60 MPH! So, this was a back and forth affair, with the coyotes trying to chase and catch the pronghorn, and then the pronghorn facing down the coyote and chasing them. After 15 minutes, we all tired of it, and the pronghorn crossed the road leading to Lamar Valley, confident she had won the day. All this I captured on video, and will post a link to it once we return home.

With all the stops and turnarounds Kirk did for us so all could see and take pictures of wildlife in the park, we didn't get as far into the Lamar Valley as Kirk normally drives, but this trip was way more entertaining and facinating than I ever expected. Early on in the trip, a 13 year old boy named Ian and I started chanting "Take Off The Roof". Some of the others were not too keen to the idea until it did start getting a little stuffy. One of the passengers helped Kirk roll back the grey canvas, revealing a wonderful vantage point from which to take great pictures from inside the bus, albeit when we weren't moving of course. That's when I thought of an experience yesterday with Middie. We were driving through an area of waterfalls, and there were large cliffs that overhung the road. As a Telsa owner rookie, guess who completely forgets about the glass roof and its great view? Yours truly. I was struggling to see the cliffs through the windshield. Now, here I am sitting in a 1937 Model 706 with no roof and enjoying that same feeling of openness, wow!

On the way back, I realize I had made it through this entire trip with no motion sickness. Usually, I'd be turning green by now, and having forgotten to bring Bonine, I was a little concerned I'd ruin the day for the poor soul next to me. But, I was feeling great, even after eating my provided blueberry muffin and orange juice.

Back at Washburn Lodge, we walked over to our room in Rhyolite Lodge and took a much needed rest. Our dinner reservation wasn't until 8pm so we had some time to snooze and get some laundry done. We had taken some time the day before after Old Faithful to clean clothes as Washburn has a nice coin laundry. But by that time, not only was the dollar changer broken, there was no more detergent in the coin operated dispenser. So back to the room for us to sit and watch some of our videos and pictures from the day.

We killed some time around a gas fueled fire in Canyon Lodge and met some nice people, most of whom were amazed we had driven a Model 3 this far. But we knew it wasn't just possible, it was Middie who made that long drive enjoyable and safer than if we had driven it "the old way".

Our last dinner capped off a spectacular vacation with the same food as before. The pork chops were thicker this time and more like chops than tenderloin, but just as delicious. No free desert this time, we had already played that card.


----------



## garsh

littlD said:


> ...multitudes of Bison (some right next to our bus!)


That was one of the more exiting things about our Yellowstone trip!

By the end of the week though, we were sick of the Bison always blocking the roads. 






In the next video, a construction worker driving a truck had "places to be", and took it upon himself to scare away the bison. it was actually pretty comical. He just walked up to them while whistling, and you'd think they were being chased by a pack of wolves.


----------



## littlD

Day 21 - #MiddieGoesToYellowstone Day 9 - Make Way For Middie

Deborah and I awoke very early so we could leave Yellowstone before most people even got up to seek out wildlife. As we had already learned yesterday, many people are out and about by 6:30am. It was those people that showed Kirk where to take us for views of wild animals roaming the park.

The night before, we charged Middie on the 240V 32A Clipper provided at our lodge. She was ready to go and had a surprise for us, a new software version. Now, if you've been faithfully reading "Life With Middie", you know what happened the last time I did a manual update. We didn't want any possibility of update failure, so I touched the "X" at the upper left to put away the update message. This would be a regular occurrence EVERY time we left Middie. The nag was entertaining at first, but that soon wore off. I wasn't about to update to 2018.21.9 until we were back home.

As I had packed our bags the night before, it was easy to fill Middie's frunk and trunk as before. I was wishing for some Oscar and Hamish fitted luggage, but they were still developing those. More on that in a future installment. Anyway, Middie was ready, but we wanted to stay. Yet, it was time. Someone else would be expecting room 7305 to be clean and ready for their arrival. So, at 5:10am PST, we started down the road. Of course, one of Middie's admirers came out to wish us well and make way for her:









Good thing we were turning left as the Bison faced us in the middle of the road directly ahead!

Aiming for the south entrance, we encountered another well wisher, man Middie had made some impression on the wildlife, as this elk buck bowed his head low to the Queen of the Road:









If you're wondering, yes, we were using Autopilot as we had some shoulder on the road just in case. This allowed me to scan the road for animals and keep us and them safe as we left. Soon, we were facing one last amazing sight, a straight highway lined on either side with tall pine trees and the mountains dead ahead!










This day, we made it as far as Loveland, CO. That's a distance of 518 miles following the trail of Superchargers at Jackson WY, Rawlins WY, and Rock Springs WY. Middie had made other plans, but we weren't wanting to push it as the route across South Dakota had fewer superchargers and longer distances between them. I had already grown accustomed to some higher speeds on the interstate, and while her calculations would save us 45 minutes of driving, I knew I'd have to likely respond to the dreaded "Stay below 70 MPH to reach destination".

All in all, we left Yellowstone already planning our next visit. There was so much more to explore, and Middie would be ready for a command performance as the animals would make way for her again soon.


----------



## littlD

Day 22 - #MiddieGoesToYellowstone Day 10 – A Long Way Home

It was about 8am PST when we all got some breakfast, including Middie of course. She was below 15% and needing a charge. We decided to eat some coffee cake at the Starbucks inside the Embassy Suites where the Superchargers waited to serve us. While there, we ran into two other Tesla owners, one with the trifecta (S-3-X) who is setting up 80A J1772 chargers in Wyoming (WildWestEV.com), the other a new Model 3 owner.

After several days using Autopilot on the Interstate, I was actually looking forward to today's drive. But, it would be a long way home, 861 miles to be exact. I would need all of Middie's help to make this possible. And I knew, if I got tired, I'd have to stop for what my UK right honorable friends call "a bit of kip".

Making the miles literally fly by is what the Model 3 does best. As we headed home, I continued to make small adjustments to my Gen 2 seat to the point that it was right where I wanted it to be. Too bad the "save" feature after moving the seat while driving doesn't seem to save... hopefully a future version will fix that. Yet, I feel "one" with Middie, it's a sensation of us working together as we EV down the road.

And she had to work today. There was a strong southerly wind that meant she was making adjustments all the time to stay in the lane. At one point, I had to slow to 80 mph as the 40+ MPH wind gusts were making it hard to stay in Autopilot without Middie handing control back over to me.

That same morning, my friends in the St. Louis Tesla Enthusiasts group were participating in "Cars and Coffee" in Westport. And while we couldn't make it, we met another family driving their MSM Aero Model 3, and we ended up stopping at the same Superchargers between Colby KS and Independence MO. So, we had a #TeamMidnightSilver cruise going on!

Later that night, I started really getting tired. It was time for a little "kip". We pulled over at a truck stop right outside Warrenton MO and Middie and I both went into deep sleep mode. I doubt she wakes up in a panic like I did 45 minutes later, thinking I had fallen asleep at the wheel. Man, that was scary until I realized I had already done the right thing and pulled over.

That little nap helped me get home 30 minutes later. Yes, it was 2:15 AM CDT, but we had done it! Round trip to Yellowstone and back in our Model 3. It was a long way home, but nothing feels as good as your own pillow in your own house with your own Model 3 in your own garage!


----------



## littlD

Day 23 - Time For A Range Test

Today was a third day of driving, but this would be much shorter, just Saint Peters, MO to Jasper Indiana, my hometown. And, we'd perform a little test along the way. Would driving at 65 MPH be the sweet spot range wise? To try it, we drove to Mount Vernon IL and then supercharged to almost 100%. I say almost as that last 20 minutes of charging was at a miniscule 4kW! And, with a displayed range of 311 miles, that was close enough to 100%.

Off we went in chill mode (which we discovered has no impact on Traffic Aware Cruise) and slowly sped up to 65 MPH. At the beginning of our test, Middie's navigation said:

311 mile range
53% at Jasper Indiana
5% round trip back to Mount Vernon

When we crossed the Indiana state line:
316 mile range (257 miles range, 59 miles traveled)
61% at Jasper Indiana
14% round trip back to Mount Vernon
218 Wh/mi

When we arrived at Jasper, navigation said:
319 mile range (215 miles range, 104 miles traveled)
61% at Jasper Indiana
15% round trip back to Mount Vernon
217 Wh/mi

So, looking at these numbers with the understanding that I-64 East is relatively flat, sure seems like 65 MPH could yield the magic 310 mile range. Of course, I didn't have to just stop driving Middie once in Jasper. More in a later installment as we use the Tesla destination chargers at the world famous Schitzelbank Restaurant, next to the Hampton Inn.​


----------



## littlD

Day 24 - Jasper Indiana Tesla Destination Charger Test

I didn't mention that, yesterday, I did a demo ride for some of my relatives. I also didn't record that we of course included the GO pedal test... Standing start, push the GO pedal all the way down, hold down until someone says slow down. The result? Burned up a bunch of my range cushion, but I was very hopeful that at least one of the Tesla destination chargers at the Schnitzelbank restaurant would be at the ready.

The co-owner of the restaurant was in my high school graduating class of 1980. He's always been a forward thinker. Several years ago, he had two destination chargers and a separate J1772 charger installed in between his Hampton Inn and the Schnitz. I was thrilled, because there isn't anything after the Mount Vernon IL SC. Maybe soon Elberfeld IN will get theirs, but until then, this is an EV oasis in Southern Indiana.

But, I had never tried them out. And, today was the day. Some destination chargers are somewhat anemic. I was hoping for at least 48 amps, enough to get us back on our way in several hours. And these chargers did not disappoint! Middie was smiling with the free electrons flowing into her.

We spent most of the day with Deborah's Mother. You know, I am very blessed as my Mother-In-Law is wonderful to me. And I was glad we now have an easier way to come visit more often. While she never had sons of her own, she lovingly considers her sons-in-law the sons she never had. Yeah, makes me want to cry too...


----------



## littlD

Day 25 - One Last Celebration

Today, we would be leaving for home as it's our last day off. For two weeks, we've lived it up, driving Middie over 3,000 miles to Yellowstone, back home, then to Jasper Indiana, and finally back home again. But we needed to do two things before our 35th wedding anniversary celebration ended... charge up and eat lunch at the Schnitzelbank! I know it seems corny, but my family's history with the Schnitzelbank goes back many years.

My dad, along with my two uncles and another man from Jasper, were a well known barbershop quartet in the tri-state area, singing at numerous events. One of the places they would frequent was the Schnitz. They'd stop in for a beer and just start entertaining. People enjoyed the songs and, when it came time to sing the "Schnitzelbank Song", everyone would join in the fun. When the new building was built in 1961, it was this quartet that sang to help celebrate its grand opening.

It was my honor to help recreate that event during the 50th anniversary celebration of the restaurant. My brother, two of my 1st cousins, and I were asked to form the quartet, and we did our best to sing the songs they sang and attempt to approach how well they sang them. It was a special time that I'll never forget.

And all those great memories were waiting for me as we walked in, accompanied by Mother, one of Deborah's sisters and her daughter. For two hours, we ate, talked, and spent time together. Just like my dad would have done, lunch was on me. It was a wonderful time, and, at the end, Middie was bright eyed and bushy tailed, ready to take us home.

With that, we parted ways, and Deborah and I told Middie "Navigate Home". This time, no 65 MPH, we had plenty of reserve. And our last celebration was one we'll remember always.

P.S. When you go to the Schnitz, get the fried chicken and the German Fries, you'll thank me later, they're AMAZING!


----------



## littlD

Day 26 - Back to Work and The Best Solution IMHO

All good things have to come to an end, including our 35th wedding anniversary trip. And today I returned to work. As an Agile Coach, I help teams achieve higher levels of performance while also sustaining that performance healthily. And, as you would expect, I had a small mountain of emails to go through. And, the team members from the four teams I coach were all wanting to know how everything went and how we enjoyed Yellowstone. I used it as a time to encourage those saying "it's on my bucket list" to get it off their list and onto their calendar. Plus, I pointed them to this blog as rehashing all of what we experienced was just too much. How can you express the Yellowstone experience in a minute or two?

The drive to work was almost a disaster though. So far, I had left Creep mode turned off which is its default. But today it almost cost me a minor fender bender. You see, I was on a small hill and hill hold was engaged. At least, until I accidently bumped the brake pedal just slightly while reaching for my phone. I felt that gentle nudge followed by the slow roll backward. I quickly hit the brakes just in time to prevent me from running into the car behind me. Once I got to the parking lot, I turned on creep. For those of us used to automatic transmissions in our former ICE cars, it's easy and predictable. Those used to manual transmissions would likely leave creep off. And this is a point of discussion in our forum. We can argue the pluses and minuses of creep mode, and this isn't the only issue where some express what they think is the best solution.

Now, I know, you're saying "just be more careful". Well, I'd rather hold the brakes or roll slightly forward than have this happen again. And it will happen again, trust me. Middie is supposed to keep me out of trouble, not lead me into trouble. And creep mode does that for me.

Before I returned to work, I paid for Middie's personalized plates! In Missouri, you pay state and local sales taxes at time of titling. The cost of personalized plates is pretty inexpensive compared to the $4,000+ dollars I paid in sales taxes! Yet, has to be done if I want to keep driving past June 23rd when the temp plate runs out.









Tonight, I had considerable "fun" putting the license plate bracket on the front of the car. I chose "The Law" because it avoided any drilling or adhesive. And yes, another point that is discussed often on our forums is how to deal with a front license plate. So, if you chose to use the provided stick on mount from Tesla, The Law from Torklift Central as I did, or Sto-n-Show from Big Mike's Performance Parts, I'm just glad we have options that meet our varying needs. I'll take the risk of it breaking the grille over drilling holes or using adhesive. Again, to each his own, and I hope that, if you too have to have a front license plate, you find one of these solutions to your liking. I think the best solution IMHO is no front plate at all.


----------



## littlD

Day 27 - Making Room For Others

Today was a busy day at the St. Charles Superchargers across from Smashburger. I had just taken Deborah back to Adult Day Care after a morning doctor appt and wanted to charge before returning to work. The superchargers are a few miles away, so off we went.

As I pulled up, I was shocked, only one spot was free! I've never seen our little station of five chargers ever full before. And, soon after I arrived, two Model Ss from Maryland and Illinois pulled in expecting to charge. As I had my own charger, albeit a 15A Voltec, I opened up my spot. Fortunately, a friend of mine from the St. Louis Tesla Enthusiasts Facebook group had his model 3 charging as well. After reaching out via Facebook Messenger, he walked from the local grocery store to move his car for the other still waiting.

It was a great day where we made some new friends and impressed the out of town owners with some Saint Louis hospitality!

When I returned home after work, I plugged Middie into our Voltec in the garage. But this time, the GM designed $500 charger finally bit the dust after about 5 years of nightly use. Both green lights on it were dark, indicating a $4 fuse had blown. The fact that the original one it replaced almost started a fire in my garage when charging a 2012 Chevy Volt left me with one choice. Supercharge for a while and save up money to buy a Tesla Wall Connector and have my local electric contractor put in a 60A line for it to use. So, I'm expecting the seed I planted making room for others to come back to me. As of now, it's SC or 110V, and you know which one is the better choice!


----------



## littlD

Day 28 - Getting Ready For The Show

We have a great group of Tesla enthusiasts in the Saint Louis metro area. And now that I'm a Tesla owner, albeit the Model 3, I've gained some great friends who share my passion for EV driving. A couple of them were planning to go to the latest Cars and Coffee Saint Louis, this time hosted by STL Motorcars who deal in Rolls Royce, Lambo, Ferrari, etc.

Tonight, it was time to get Middie ready for her first Cars and Coffee event. These events occur all over the U.S., and typically are just a few hours long and open to everyone. And I mean everyone, you can come in an "old beater" or your prized trailer queen. And with some of the Yellowstone dirt still clinging to Middie's Midnight Silver exterior, it was time for a good old fashioned manual wash.

I really enjoy washing a car with my bare hands and a microfiber mit. There's something about it that relaxes me. Maybe it's the complete focus, the one goal to a spotless shine, feeling the curves, just not sure. But, after I was done, Middie was shiny bright and ready for display. And even with electric vehicles, they seem to drive better clean than dirty. Not sure how that works, maybe it's just the satisfaction that you're behind the wheel of an amazing, game-changing car that just looks great.

And tomorrow morning, it's time to show off.


----------



## littlD

Day 29 - Cars and Coffee at STL Motorcars in Chesterfield MO

Deborah and I got up early. We're not used to going to car shows, let alone bringing one to show. But, we knew there would be people there wanting to see a Model 3. We were hoping to meet some reservists still waiting their turn to give them a chance to see one up close.

We got there 45 minutes before the 10am-12pm window for the show, so there were plenty of places to park, yet today's event would quickly fill up. The focus for today's show was exotics, especially Lotus, Jaguar, Lambo, Ferrari, etc. So, we didn't take one of the prominent parking spots. Besides, it's Middie's first show, and you don't want to be embarrassed and have to move your car to a less prime spot to make room for an Aventador! We settled in two spots from a dressed up Audi R8 V10. And the car was stunning to say the least. The owner was very friendly but wasn't too interested in "one of those electric cars". Later, a 1st gen NSX took the spot next to us. And Middie shared the spotlight in this picture (credit: https://www.facebook.com/SamSiddiqui01?fref=gs&dti=361297287213627&hc_location=group):









Several people were already starting to notice Middie. Again, she is the star of every parking lot she graces with her presence. During the morning we met several reservists still waiting for their cars. We tried to answer all their questions and encouraged them to stay in the waiting game, that their pain would be worth it.








Then, there was "that guy". You know, the guy that has to say something to make the EV owners feel out of place. As he walked by one of our enthusiast's Model 3s, he quipped "Hey kids, there's a car that runs on COAL, isn't that weird??". He knew I heard him but I said nothing. I just waited, because "that guy" will not be happy unless he gets a response. After 10 seconds of silence, he turned back to make eye contact with me. I responded "SOLAR - S O L A R". He then gave me a quick "whatever" smile and moved on.

All in all, kids really like Middie. They love the Frunk! And Deborah and I started making a few friends who had brought their favorite cars. We all shared our love for personal transportation and how these cars express our personalities.

And there were some very cool cars there. Too bad they're so loud... wait... that was the F-18s landing at Spirit of Saint Louis airport next door. I'm sure they did that "fly-by" just for Middie! Well, maybe it was for that Ferrari 458 Speciale!

Later that day, our congregation at Words of Life Church finally got to see Middie after service where I lead worship. They marveled at her design and they were thanking God along with me that I had finally not only got my dream car, but that everything went so well on our trip to Yellowstone.

To end the day, we wondered if the new superchargers in Mehlville MO were finally online. So, a great excuse to drive Middie some more (it's so relaxing!). And sure enough, we were one of the first to partake:









It was a full day, and tomorrow would be a great Sunday to worship and rest.


----------



## littlD

Day 30 - We Slept A Little Too Long

Normally, Sundays are busy for Deborah and I. We attend our home church first and then serve as Worship Leader at a second church later in the morning. But, we had been out with Middie a little too late the night before. No bar hopping, and she doesn't like alcohol either! But, we slept right through our alarm Alexa announces and missed 9am service at Church on the Rock in Saint Peters, MO. If you're ever in town and looking for a good church, you know where to go.

We dragged ourselves out of bedside assembly and ate a quick breakfast. Then it was off to Words of Life to lead worship again at 11am. Middie's stereo proved to be a great place to warm up the old vocal chords. Man, this sound system is amazing! Just remember to reset the equalizer to flat, it sounds even better when you do. Just not quite sure why Tesla thinks they have to boost the bass and highs by default.

With our home charger on the fritz, it was time to stop by the St. Charles supercharger after service to get Middie charged. Certainly not as handy as home charging, but way faster.

Then back home to rest. And Middie is resting easier these days too, phantom drain is no longer a concern for us with version 2018.21.9.


----------



## littlD

Day 31 - A Month Later, Two Lives Changed!

Wow, it's been 31 days since we first got our own Model 3. Looking back today, I realized how much our lives have already changed for the better now that we have "Middie":

1. Our gasoline bill has gone to zero
2. Our love of the open road has skyrocketed (we look forward to road trips for the first time in many years)
3. Our time with family far away has increased (and will continue to as we travel to Jasper, IN once a month and Nashville TN once a quarter)
4. Our appreciation of our National Parks has grown (and more trips are coming)
5. We're going to Spring Training 2019!

When you have a car that literally makes each mile easier to drive and safer to boot, you can't help but be where you've want to be and drive there. In the past, we struggled with the costs and stress of driving an ICE car with no driver assists (THAT ACTUALLY WORKED!). Middie makes every mile a joy.

I'm still getting used to not having a bunch of gauges and buttons around me. Trust me, I'm glad they're gone. While you may think "but driving a car from an iPad screen doesn't seem like a good thing", you haven't enjoyed Tesla Navigation and having 2/3s of a 15" screen full of high definition maps! Even in every day traffic, I'm using it instead of Waze, it's that good and that convenient to say "Navigate to work" and know you're on the best route.

As the days go by, I'm enjoying the routine of daily driving one of the world's most talked about and sought after cars. But, I'm looking forward to the day when there are so many Model 3s on the road that the automotive world is changed forever. This is the iPhone moment for the automotive industry, and lives are about to be changed for the better!


----------



## littlD

A note to those following "Life With Middie":

The first 31 days required daily coverage with all that went on:

1. Delivery Day
2. littlD breaks Middie
3. Tesla reloads Middie's firmware to fix Middie
4. #MiddieGoesToYellowstone
5. Back to work and the start of "My Model 3 Routine"

At this point, I'm switching to weekly posts. This allows me to provide better stories without trying to prove poignant daily. Needless to say, I've gained a great appreciation for those journalists who write compelling stories every single day!

And... this will give me some time to get the podcast started!

Finally, when we have road trips, new features to try out, interesting tips and tricks, you KNOW I'll write about them daily if warranted. For now, weekly seems right.


----------



## littlD

July 4th - Drive American!

Today is a day to celebrate all things American. Hot dogs, Apple Pie, and Tesla! Now, I know some would sing like the old ad "Hot Dogs, Apple Pie, and Chevrolet". Yet, let's consider.

Tesla:
1. Manufacturers all its cars in Freemont, CA.
2. All its 2170 cells are made at Gigafactory 1 by Panasonic in Sparks, Nevada
3. Software is created and maintained by Agile teams in CA

While I don't have exact percentage for the parts being used, I know not all the Model 3's components are American made. Yet, I'm very proud to drive a Tesla in the Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave. I'm sure Chevy Volt and Bolt owners would agree, it's great to be an PHEV or EV owner in the great U. S. of A!

So grill those hot dogs, bake that apple pie, and celebrate! and drive your Tesla proudly, only in America could such a car or company exist!


----------



## littlD

July 12th - Middie's Not Always Like an iPhone

Software updates are commonplace on iPhone and Android. And when a new version is available, any phone that is running an OS version supported by the update can install it. Anybody, anytime. We're all used to it and welcome it, we usually get more functionality or relief from issues with every download.

Here's where Tesla treats their cars like cloud servers, not like iPhones. You see, they slowly roll out each version to a small group of cars. You may wonder, WHY? I want my Summon(2018.24.X), heck, I want better AutoPilot (2018.21.X). And my friend already has it!

It's simply reducing risk when new software is released. In the cloud computing world, new versions are updated a few at a time. If issues are found, it's a simple rollback.

Spotify on Windows PCs does the same thing. They don't release a new version to every computer all at once, they update a few at a time, again to reduce the risk of introducing new bugs to every single listener.

I believe that's why Middie is still on 2018.21.9. While some of my friends have 2018.24.1 and others have 2018.24.7, I'm sure that those with 2018.24.7 benefitted from the issues found in 2018.24.1 with just a small group of Model 3s.

So, before you complain about not yet getting the latest version on your car, just be thankful that Tesla is minimizing risk to ensure we can enjoy new features for free.

And in that way, Middie IS like iPhone or Android!


----------



## littlD

July 21st - And Then There Were Three (at Cars and Coffee Chesterfield MO)

Last night I waited for the sun to almost go down. Now, I wasn't looking for an amazing sunset or passing time until a friend would drop by. No, it was time to get Middie detailed and ready for another Cars and Coffee! And I don't like washing cars in direct sunlight. I had several neighbors stopping by on their evening walks to ask questions. Funny, that didn't happen before, but then I found out about this story breaking on CNBC and also on our local FOX 2:

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/20/tesla-to-unveil-model-3-in-st-louis.html

Now, if Tesla had actually produced the Standard Battery ($35,000) car, I think we would have ALL heard about it, and then wondered "why show it only in the tiny Tesla Service Center in Saint Louis!". Pretty sure this was click bait and I'll be checking out whatever was showing Tuesday, July 24th when I get Middie's tires rotated. I'll bet it isn't even a Performance Model 3!

Anyway, news is news and it was great answering some of the same questions I and many of you have answered time and time again, like:
1. How far can you go before you have to charge it?
2. How long does it take to charge?
3. How do you know where to charge?
4. How much does it cost to charge?

Of course, I have my standard answers at the ready:
1. 310 miles
2. 30 minutes for 170 miles of range
3. The car knows where all the super chargers are all around the world (and there are over 11,000 of them!)
4. In Missouri, about a dime per kilowatt hour at home, 20 cents a minute above 60 kW, 10 cents a minute below.

As an EV enthusiast as well as a Tesla owner, I look forward to spread the word concerning the EV lifestyle which I've enjoyed with several cars as those following "Life With Middie" already know. And, I was hoping to run into another reservist still waiting for their car, which could likely be the Standard Battery model.

With Middie all washed, dusted, and vacuumed Friday, we were ready for another round of Cars and Coffee Saturday morning. I was hoping to eat breakfast with a couple of other local owners, but our schedules didn't quite line up. Now, when you go to a Cars and Coffee, you can save your buddies places to park next to you if you arrive early and strategically open both front doors!










With Frunk and Trunk open, we were ready to share our joy with other car enthusiasts. Soon, my friends arrived, and then there were three:










Having three Model 3s, sporting three different wheel configurations (19" Sports, 18" Aeros, 18" Alloys) was quite a sight. And as the crowd grew, so did the questions, the gazes, and parents with children that wanted nothing more than to sit in the future.

And here's the difference between Tesla owners and other premium brand owners, we want to show, even let kids get to sit in their dream car. I have nothing against those owners of supercars who lock their doors and post their "do not touch" signs, I get it and I respect it. Yet, as an EV enthusiast, I live for those times when I see the look on a child's face when I offer them a seat in Middie.

We had no less than three families take advantage of the opportunity, one mother quipping "you just made my son's day". He had a blast just moving the air coming from Middie's amazing dash. Now, I didn't reveal the white board Easter Egg, the kids would have never left!

We also had some interesting conversations with those who own "fast" cars, like one gentleman who owned a new Corvette Stingray. We had a nice chat, identifying at what point of the quarter mile our First Production Model 3s would lead and at what point he would catch us. It was all in fun, even when we brought up the new Dual Motor Performance model.

And then I noticed someone checking out Middie pretty closely. He was wearing a Tesla Supercharger t-shirt and was accompanied by his wife. I asked "are you a current owner or a reservist"? He quickly replied that he had reserved online right before the video started and was waiting for the Standard Battery Model 3. They were from another state and just happened to be staying at the Holiday Inn Express next door when they saw the gang of three Model 3s. I tried to answer his questions as I offered him and his wife a chance to sit in Middie. He quickly took me up on the offer and started noticing the extra features of the First Production model right away, including the head room afforded by the glass roof. He asked if I thought the metal roof would do the same, I simply didn't know. But as I demonstrated the rest of the premium features, I could tell he would have loved to order one like my Middie. I hope I encouraged him to stay positive as he waited for his.

Near the end, my buddies and I suddenly remembered we recently had our Loot Boxes enabled and that we should have been handing out our referral codes for new S and X purchases. But that got me thinking of my next Elon tweet, shouldn't we get to help refer Model 3s also? More to come on that soon.


----------



## littlD

We've launched the podcast!

Listen as I bring "Life with Middie" well... to life!

More podcasted episodes coming soon!

https://lifewithmiddie.podomatic.com/


----------



## littlD

All,

Thanks for listening to the podcast, we're already moving up on the rankings on Podomatic!

I just added Day 4 with more coming soon.

Soon, we'll start our monthly Audible audiobook giveaways. I won't advertise here as I don't feel that's appropriate (I need to double check our club's rules to make sure I'm in compliance), just keep listening for more details!

Thanks for your support!


----------



## littlD

July 28th - Middie Goes To Driving School

This week, I've been spending more time with other Model 3 owners waiting on updates for Summon. You know, the immediate driving school for Tesla cars where they dip their toes into the future of self driving capability. We know that, once that's available, the cars will need to be able to park themselves at home and wherever we go. Yet, with Middie's history concerning updates, I have a few trepidations as you may well imagine. And I explained in an earlier episode how Tesla treats our cars like servers in the cloud by reducing the risk of updates through targeting small groups of cars for update.

Yet, it's been a while since Middie has been on 2018.21.9. A very stable version to be sure, but I want a new toy to play with, doing garage parking with Middie using my phone as the "RC" controller! Yes, it's just "forward" and "reverse", but with this large as life RC vehicle, the car steers itself, not just turn right in forward and turn left in reverse.

I planned to ask my service advisor to push the 26.1 update while I had the car there, but I was surprised when the "Software Update Available" notification appeared the night before. I went out to teslaownersonline.com to see what others were saying about this version. What I saw was it had been deploying to lots of cars much faster than 24.x but some were reporting the updates were not happening anymore.

Now, you're probably thinking I was crazy, but hey, I wanted my new full size RC car. So, I scheduled the auto update to start in FIVE MINUTES! Maybe it was the fact I had already lost my loot box that day, maybe it was the need to showoff Summon to my friends. In any case, the update started five minutes later and, this time, I left Middie alone.

The next morning, Middie had finished her lessons in Summon driving school, the new version was loaded and ready! Within minutes, I started trying it out, but there was a problem. I already park the car pretty tightly on the left side so Deborah can fully open her door without hitting "Cruiser". And already being that close causes the car to abort Summon. What I've learned since is that you just keep trying it. The car gets a little more aggressive with each succeeding summon request. So, not knowing that yet, I pulled Middie out and positioned her a little more evenly just outside the garage.

Pressing "Forward" on my Tesla app caused Middie to inch ahead. Then, she started steering on her own, just not as I would have! She started getting close to "Cruiser" and then stopped. I had to put her in Reverse and then try again. This time, she seemed to take the hint and finished pulling into the garage.

Since that time, I've experimented with using Homelink, purposely misaligning the car to see how much Middie will adjust, etc. While Summon works ok, it still needs too much human intervention at this stage. I'm hoping some advanced "classes" are coming soon for Middie to make her as capable at parking as I am. THEN we can check that off the "self driving features" list!


----------



## littlD

August 4th - Middie and Millicent Become Acquainted

Another Cars and Coffee today, and this time I'll be going solo. While I hope to find other Tesla owners there, it's quite likely I'll be the only one. But now that I can refer others to Model S, 3, X, or solar, maybe that's a good thing!

I waited for dusk last night so I could wash Middie properly. I've heard others say that Tesla paint is soft, but I know from past experience that, no matter what, washing a car in direct sun is a bad thing to do. And besides, I don't need to be dripping in sweat when I'm trying to clean the glass roof. My small stature of 5 feet 3 inches leaves me with few options other than standing in the door frames and leaning over. I've literally had to rewash the upper pillars in the past to remove my body residue! Eeeww!

With the exterior ready for show again, I waited till morning to detail the interior. The early morning sun provided enough light to see what needed cleaning. And it's amazing how just the normal daily use leaves its mark. TMI isn't needed to describe, we'll leave that to your imagination!

We head over to SunRise United Methodist Church in O'Fallon MO where the group will be assembling. We grab a parking spot in the middle, we don't want to pick prime spots that supercars, exotics, and historic vehicles should command. It's just not done. Soon after, we sign in and are offered freshly baked cinnamon rolls and coffee. Now, THIS location knows how to "Cars and Coffee" as this is the first time we didn't have to "BYOC".

This installment of the meet brought many people to see Middie, again she is the star of any parking lot she graces. And the offer to sit in the driver's seat is rarely rejected. How many other car owners would freely offer you that chance? Ferrari? Lambo? Porsche? Historic Vehicle? Not a one! And we got to pass out our referral code for the first time, there were many takers. All you have to do is print the first page from your referral web site, it makes for a nice professional looking flier.









The buzz about this special Tesla model continues to rise as does the opportunity to increase awareness of the benefits of the EV lifestyle, dispel some myths, and encourage dialogue. This is what I love about my new life as a Tesla owner. To share my experiences with the vehicle and how it has positively impacted our lives. I met some Chevy Volt owners and they were impressed with Middie. And I recounted how much I enjoyed my 1st gen Volt. There's room for PHEVs in our ecosystem, we shouldn't discount how these vehicles will help more people participate in reducing carbon emissions in cases where charging options don't yet exist.

But the highlight for me was meeting a gentlemen who brought his 1951 Packard 2 door coupe he had named "Millicent". When he pulled in a little later than most, everyone noticed the abundance of chrome, its sleek lines, and how it commanded attention. My Father-In-Law was a huge fan of Packards, and I recalled some great memories of us talking about his obsession many years ago and how he'd love to own one again. That wish was never realized, and I could only imagine how excited he would have been to see what I was seeing. 








The Packard owner had shared with me and others how far the automobile industry has come since 1951. In fact, he quipped "when this Packard was brand new, there weren't people who could say 'See how far we've come in 67 years', there weren't cars back then. Of course, now we can." And he was so right. Then, he said something that totally surprised me. This man who had searched out a Packard he could now afford and drive (not a "Trailer Queen") was a Tesla Fan! When he heard I had brought Middie to the show, he asked to check her out. I promised we wouldn't leave until that happened.

As Cars and Coffee's go, they are normally 2 hour events, and most everyone had already left. Deborah and I were ready to go and saw the Packard was still here. Of course, we had to keep our promise. We parked next to the Packard to document how much automobiles have changed in 67 years.








And then... the same offer we made to over 20 people today was made to him. He gladly took the driver's seat and I started a more detailed demonstration than I did with others. He was simply delighted with what he saw and experienced, and I thought about giving him a ride. Yet, he had his trusty Beagle in the Packard (windows rolled down and it was still comfortable inside the vehicle), so it wasn't the right time.

As he exited the Model 3, he offered a seat in Millicent. Oh wow, really? I jumped at the chance. Even back then, special ways to open a car door were in vogue, and the Packard had its own special mechanism.

Sitting in the driver's seat was a treat, and the large steering wheel reminded me how turning an over 4,000 lb vehicle without hydraulic assist required it. It was a comfortable bench seat and a nice view outside the windshield.








We said our goodbyes and I gave him a referral flyer. Hopefully our paths will cross again soon. Maybe then we'll trade rides as Middie and Millicent get to know each other better.


----------



## Quicksilver

littlD said:


> Day 30 - We Slept A Little Too Long
> 
> Normally, Sundays are busy for Deborah and I. We attend our home church first and then serve as Worship Leader at a second church later in the morning. But, we had been out with Middie a little too late the night before. No bar hopping, and she doesn't like alcohol either! But, we slept right through our alarm Alexa announces and missed 9am service at Church on the Rock in Saint Peters, MO. If you're ever in town and looking for a good church, you know where to go.
> 
> We dragged ourselves out of bedside assembly and ate a quick breakfast. Then it was off to Words of Life to lead worship again at 11am. Middie's stereo proved to be a great place to warm up the old vocal chords. Man, this sound system is amazing! Just remember to reset the equalizer to flat, it sounds even better when you do. Just not quite sure why Tesla thinks they have to boost the bass and highs by default.
> 
> With our home charger on the fritz, it was time to stop by the St. Charles supercharger after service to get Middie charged. Certainly not as handy as home charging, but way faster.
> 
> Then back home to rest. And Middie is resting easier these days too, phantom drain is no longer a concern for us with version 2018.21.9.


Sounds like Middie is a bad influence on you guys...staying out late and all...


----------



## littlD

August 10th - When You Get A Model 3, You Walk, A LOT!

Now, I'll admit it, the title is click bait. Won't surprise me if a Tesla Shorter references it in their latest blast, saying "SEE? Even an EV enthusiast says his Model 3 isn't dependable, he's having to walk to work!".

Ok, let's be very clear then... What I mean to point out is how I choose to park Middie in the farthest spots possible to avoid dings, scratches, and other blemishes. I've done this with every new car I've ever owned, a 1988 Mazda 626, a 1996 Chevy Cavalier (hey, I had the one with the 2.4 liter twin cam, it wasn't shabby!), my beloved 2001 PT Cruiser which has only one door ding in 18 years, my first EV, a 2012 Chevy Volt, a 2015 Nissan Leaf (although, let's face it, its looks only a mother could love), to now, Middie.

And, it's quite alright. In fact, I'm purposefully improving my health by shooting for 10,000 steps every day. And, parking in the farthest parking lot at work adds literally 500 steps, EACH WAY! And in this lot I share with a few others, we're all very careful, not parking next to each other, leaving plenty of room between cars, etc. Those of us who arrive early even park just on the ends.

Are they trying to increase their step count too? Doubt that! Instead, we're all doing our best to keep our cars and SUVs in like new condition as long as we can. Just too bad I don't qualify for covered parking. Maybe having a car like Middie will give me the motivation to go for that promotion!

Anyway, it's not just at work; everywhere I go I'm finding solitude for my Model 3 at the expense of my new walking shoes. 








Oh yeah, I already had to replace my shoes since buying my dream car! 'Cause when you get a Model 3, you walk a lot!


----------



## jordanp123

Any scratches or dings yet ? Mines got about 600 miles on it so far and I've got two rock chips on the front plastic. I'm just going to leave them alone, the rocks dug in the plastic so its a personal annoyance but I dont think anyone else would really see it.


----------



## littlD

Oh yeah, two rock chips surprisingly on the driver's door, one notch on the plastic bumper.

Other than that, nope


----------



## littlD

August 22nd - The Model T Fueled Up At Home Too You Know!

Last week, I finally bit the bullet and replaced my broken GM Voltec 15A charger, originally designed for a 2012 Chevy Volt, with a new Tesla Wall Connector. Seeing that I don't know much about anything hardware (I'm a software guy, I can code and coach dev teams!), I didn't have a clue how much this would cost. I just picked the contractor that installed the Voltec, Grasser Electric. They didn't rip me off back then, so I had high confidence they would do the right thing. When someone from Manchester Electric showed up instead, I was a little concerned, yet they didn't disappoint and did a great job without charging the proverbial arm and leg.

I was getting tired of going to the local Superchargers in St. Charles MO.









Mind you, it was just 15 minutes from my house, and I never was in danger of making the battery indicator turn yellow or red. It was just not as convenient as, at the end of the day, pulling Middie into the garage and leaving her plugged in, ready to go the next day at my charging limit of 80%.

When I built my house in 1991, I never envisioned needing 200 Amp service to charge my car, but back then, I was planning a full recording studio in the basement and knew I'd want more power available, so I spent a little more money. Wow, did that pay back big in 2018 when I wanted a 60 Amp line to power my Tesla Wall Connector. All the electrician from Manchester Electric had to do was add a 60 Amp double breaker and use some 6-3 Romex cable. Now, for you hardware guys, I found out later that 6-3 Romex is only rated to 55 Amps. Turns out our local codes allow rounding up to the nearest 10 amps. I have since checked the temperature of the cable after charging for several hours, and if I can hold my hand on it for at least 30 seconds without an issue, I think we're good!

The final bill? $291! Now, remember, I had a few advantages. Already had 200 Amp service with the junction box in the garage. That made it pretty simple and cheap, what a nice surprise! And, a reminder for those of you wanting to add a Wall Connector, get multiple quotes! Don't just talk with the contractor Tesla may suggest. Of course, using a licensed, bonded and insured electrician is always a must, please don't attempt the install yourself unless you are fully qualified and know what you're doing. You've been warned!

As the electrician finished his work and we tested it with Middie, I thought, "I wonder, how did the first gas powered cars fuel up?". After we were done testing and all was well (Middie's screen showed 48 Amps, 11 kW), I started doing some research on the early days of fueling cars.








Turns out early owners of ICE cars in the 1900's would buy gasoline in canisters at their local general store. In fact, there were documented cases where fuel oil trucks would also deliver gasoline at a person's home. Wow, the Model T really did also fuel up at home at one time! Back then, the idea of a filling station, let alone a service station, was still in its infancy, with differing claims as to whether Seattle Washington or Saint Louis Missouri was the site of the first one. What came before it were general stores adding curbside pumps, which sounds surprisingly similar to us finding Supercharger stations in parking lots close to grocery stores or strip malls.

Most historians identify the first filling and service station was built in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania by the Gulf Refining Company along Baum Boulevard on December 1st, 1913. And back then, it was Gulf alone who issued maps highlighting all the filling stations on the road from Pittsburgh to Niagara Falls (via Cambridge Sprints and Erie). Again, what's old is new again, our map displays on the Model 3's 15" screen where all the Superchargers are located and updates on how many chargers are in use!

So, if it seems we're doing something totally new, we're not. And who knows, maybe soon, EV charging stations will be as plentiful as gas pumps, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## littlD

September 2nd - Kids Identify With The Future

Today Middie and I went solo to Cars and Coffee as Deborah was in a long term care facility for some short term physical therapy. She's been fighting a number of infections recently, and using a number of antibiotics in a row left the normal flora in her GI tract in little condition to fight a case of colitis, or inflammation of the colon. The very good news is she's rebounding quickly and should be back with us soon.

So, off again to SunRise United Methodist Church in O'Fallon MO. I love when God surprises me, I wasn't even expecting meeting up with my old friend Chuck. When I saw him and called to him, we greeted and hugged, it had been too long between visits. And, since the last time we talked, he had finished the mods to his pride and joy Ford Mustang he named "Fear God".









And our cars have something cool in common, his also hides his "charge port".... uh... gas cap!









We arranged to trade rides at the end of the morning because, though I am an EV enthusiast, there was no way I wouldn't want to celebrate Chuck's blessings too, especially when it comes in the form of a souped up Mustang convertible!

We seemed to have even more people wanting to check out Middie today. And, I had a few snarky people this time with questions that seemed to be picking a fight with the EV guy. But, I quickly turned them into a positive by saying, "I know you love gas powered classics, and I do too. Yet, I drive an EV so we can all enjoy gas powered classics many years into the future." That put us on the same side pretty quickly, and caused a few to even comment positively on EVs helping us stretch out gasoline for the rest of them.

But time and time again, I saw the same thing today. Kids weren't that interested in the old classics or the muscle cars. They pointed to Middie and dragged their parents over to see her! Now, it probably didn't hurt that I brought along my little car I got as a thank you for being a 1st day reservist. But to be honest, that wasn't what was drawing the kids over to the Model 3. And, as before, I never turn down a family wanting to take a seat, well, except for the boy holding onto a freshly baked cinnamon roll!









You can just see it in their eyes, they're identifying with the future. And it is such a joy for me to share that future which is now my present every day. It just doesn't get old to share my love for EVs with others. And especially, the next generation. And their first new cars will likely be EVs.

I know that 20+ years from now, gas and diesel cars in most of the world won't be sold any more. It simply won't be financially viable to continue to run them for anything but car shows and special cruises. I just wish we'd hurry up and switch to EVs as fast as possible. For some, it's one of the answers to climate change. For me, it means we can all continue to enjoy the great classics and be able to drive them far into the future.

Oh, and Chuck and I did trade rides. We both got to thank God for our respective "chariots of fire"! And he got to visit the future!


----------



## littlD

February 27, 2019 - #MiddieGoesToSpringTraining - Day 1

Wow, we just got back last night from a great roadtrip to West Palm Beach, Florida to watch the Saint Louis Cardinals, Houston Astros, Miami Marlins, and the New York Mets.

While we drove more days (4) than we stayed at our destination (3), I was simply thrilled to travel in a car that, for the most part, more than shared the driving duties. Middie was on the open road, and she was a happy Tesla. In fact, weeks before the trip, she continued to update the Battery Management System's range estimate in the hopes that she could help us minimize our stops along the way, all the way back to 310. And yes, stats, stats, stats courtesy of TeslaFi! More on these later in this series.

As we've done before, we'll break down the trip, day by day.

Anyway, we started our trip on February 27th, the first of six business days off for yours truly. With our Oscar and Hamish luggage, we literally packed ALL of our clothes for the week in the frunk! That means we efficiently made Middie's Frunk into our clothes closet of sorts. Imagine getting 14 t-shirts (Cardinal branded of course ), a few pairs of jeans, four pairs of Deborah's fabric pants, multiple pairs of men's briefs, socks for both of us, plus a sweater (just in case) in that "small" frunk. Big thanks to @Julian Hakes and the folks at Oscar and Hamish, can't wait for the new trunk luggage coming soon! And yes, he promised me set #1 again...

For the rest of our stuff, we used the "model 3" branded duffel bag we bought when the Model 3 Owners Club website sold merchandise (thanks @TrevP ) which fit in the trunk bottom and a rollable carry on all the way back in the trunk. Of course, this still left room for my wife's travel wheelchair, amazing what you can tote along in a Model 3!

Day 1's itinerary was half on routes Middie has traveled before and Superchargers she knows well, Mount Vernon, IL and Kuttawa, KY. I had hoped we could skip Mount Vernon as I had charged to 100% to start. Yet, averaging 64 MPH (75 MPH top speed), leaving the heat set to 70F, and ambient temps below 40F yielded 291 wh/mi, well above what was needed to easily make it to Kuttawa. So, why tempt fate. We charged for 13 minutes in Mount Vernon, giving us the extra 15% we'd need.

At Kuttawa, you'll find a Huddle House that I strongly recommend. They serve simple food in a simple way that is simply good. Lots of variety and often busy with locals who know where the good food can be found at a reasonable price. And it's a short walk from the superchargers nestled next to the Hampton Inn on the side facing the interstate.

While we could have left earlier, Deborah tends to eat her French Toast a little slower than most people. And as a married man of over 35 years at the time of this writing, I can tell you, you let the wife enjoy, it'll mean you'll enjoy the rest of the journey!










After finishing our meal, Middie was taking the opportunity to balance the battery pack. You can tell this is happening when you see the car alternate between "5 minutes remaining" and "Calculating'...". We gave her a few minutes, and then decided that we were likely balanced enough, time to head for Manchester, TN, a Supercharger we hadn't visited before. And, that's the amazing thing about Tesla Superchargers as opposed to all the other charger providers. I can depend on Tesla to have their chargers up and running. Rarely do I find an entire site down, and occasionally one stall not working. Trust me, it does happen, like at my local St. Charles location, but nothing compared to the lack of dependability I used to experience at EVGo chargers I used for my 2015 Nissan Leaf, and in that case, you were stuck... literally!

Middie predicted we'd have 35% battery after we traversed the 170 miles between the two sites. So, I upped the interior temp to 72F and went as fast as 85 MPH. Gosh, this car likes it when we open the resistor! But I forgot that there were mountains in this area we'd have to climb (over 600 ft). And, while we knew Nashville traffic would be busy, there was a large detour as part of I-24 was closed for repairs. Good thing Middie had it well in hand, trusting her guidance and we enjoyed some hoots and hollers before getting back on Briley Parkway and back on track. Yet, we still achieved 298 Wh/mi and had 28% when we arrived at the back of the Dunkin Donuts parking lot. It was too late for donuts, and I like their coffee but not their sandwiches.

While Middie was chowing down on some electrons, we walked down the wide street on the shoulder (no sidewalks) pushing Deborah in front of me until we reached a KFC that offered buffet. And yes, I'm sure some of you are thinking, that's the best you could do?

Actually, this visit renewed my faith in the old Colonel! It was some of the best fried chicken I've had in sometime. Gone from this location were the small chicken pieces and the overly seasoned and salted "absolutely everything". In fact, we truly enjoyed the food, including huge chicken breasts that were lightly salted and smartly seasoned, and some additional selections among the standard green beans and mashed potatoes and gravy, like cooked cabbage, pinto beans, and banana pudding with vanilla wafer crust!

With our bellies full and Middie fully charged (yep, Deborah ate slow again), we hopped back into our spaceship to head for our stop for the night in McDonough, GA at the Tru by Hilton. I had selected them since we'd get past Atlanta after hours and avoid rush hour traffic AND they had multiple Tesla destination chargers AND we could easily get there after supercharging, even if that meant a quick zap in Atlanta. But one thing I know is that, at a hotel, you better call ahead. If the chargers are in a common parking area, most people don't pay attention or care that you're depending on a overnight charge to be ready to leave the next morning. And this location was happy to oblige by putting a traffic cone with my name in one of the spots.










On our way, I got to encounter my first real mountain climb and coast in the Model 3. The energy graph speaks for itself, you don't gain near as much as you lose, but it was great to know my brakes wouldn't overheat (or get used).










With the higher ambient temps (60F), our Wh/mi improved to 284 and made the 212 mile trip to our hotel in three hours 9 minutes.

After 621 miles, we were ready to rest up for day 2, when we'd cross over into Florida for the first time in 11 years. Back then, we were willing to put up with the hassle of flying. But now we have our personal spaceship that may not travel as fast as a Boeing 737, but we can sure enjoy the ride! And Middie would be ready with a full battery to get us back on the road again.


----------



## littlD

February 28, 2019 - #MiddieGoesToSpringTraining - Day 2

While the room at the Tru by Hilton was clean, comfortable, and trendy in style and design (like lock boxes in the lobby for charging your phone!), we got a good amount of road noise from the Interstate just outside. Good thing we like to use our Amazon Echo as a noise machine, playing train sounds during the night. Both Deborah and I grew up close to the railroad tracks, and just having that sound helps us sleep. We didn't even have to unpack it!

Breakfast was simple but delightful. Deborah enjoyed her usual, a freshly made waffle thanks to Carbon's Golden Malted waffle mix. Seems they have this hotel "hot breakfast" market totally cornered. In fact, at Choice Hotels, they are the exclusive provider. Middie had already finished her breakfast of free electrons and was at 100%, ready to tackle today's traffic and exits.

And, as usual, I found things to do, like pack the car while Deborah finished her food. A light rain had started to fall as I finished filling the frunk and the trunk. As I returned to the table where Deborah was seated, she was literally surrounded by workers at the hotel. Deborah makes friends everywhere she goes. My wife just has this way about her, and it's more than just pity people may have that she is in a wheelchair. I've never been able to figure out how she charms complete strangers, it just comes natural for her. Me... I have to work at it, and over the years, I've gotten over my fear of crowds. She just feels right at home.

With temps in the low 60s, I was also thinking of home. We knew there were low temps predicted while we were gone, and, in times past, I've let the water drip just in case to prevent frozen pipes. This time, I figured I could just turn up the heat from my phone to compensate. We would know in less than a week if my strategy worked (or not).

Getting back in Middie, we set the nav for our destination, the Homewood Suites in West Palm Beach, FL and let her take over once we got back on the Interstate.

Some things I'm learning the more I do road trips:

Supercharge to maintain at least a 15% charge remaining for the next stop.
Driving the speed limit usually means the predicted % of charge remaining at the next stop is within a few percentage points +/-.
Driving 10 miles above speed limit (reasonably close to the flow of traffic on most interstates) can eat up as much as 10% of that prediction.
Use the HVAC, why suffer the cold or the heat, the projections seem to take prior usage into account (someone correct me if this is wrong).
Winter tires (even Sottozero 2s from Tesla) affect range negatively by at least 10%
Review the available destination chargers along your route to figure out where to stop (when you are traveling farther than is safe for one day's driving).
Call ahead to reserve your destination charger if possible.
It wasn't long and we crossed into Florida, the sight of palm trees was so welcome. It had been 11 years since we last crossed the Georgia / Florida state line. Of course, we still had a ways to go till reaching West Palm Beach. And, it was then I thought about the number of Supercharger and destination charger stations we had available to us in Florida. To date, they number 34 supercharger stations (324 stalls) and over 160 destination charger locations (each with one or more chargers). That's an amazing number allocated to a state whose abbreviation is not CA! And it'll give us easy ways to travel to other ball parks in future years to see our 11 time World Champion Saint Louis Cardinals.

Our first SuperCharger stop in Florida was at Live Oak at the Busy Bee, a very nice convenience store and shop. So nice, they provided a squeegee! And yes, we met up with a "local" doppelganger!









With ourselves and Middie recharged, back on the highway we went. By now, I was accustomed to the car doing a decent job on exits. But man... those merges. Gotta hope we get an update soon, as I no longer let Middie just do the "default merge" trick. Just not safe.

By the time we reached our next Supercharger stop at Turkey Lake, FL on the Florida Turnpike (a great choice to travel, the service plazas are WONDERFUL!), DÆrik and David were live casting the $35,000 Model 3 announcement along with the other changes released on Feb 28th. What timing! We watched and listened using the car's bluetooth of course. It was pretty surreal to be traveling on vacation while the next part of Elon's plan rolled out.

You would think we'd buy Florida souvenirs as we travel. Turns out that, while listening to DÆrik, I happened to check in on the Tesla shop, and I couldn't believe my eyes:









Other than the wheels, it was a little Middie! Nothing against #TeamRed, but I had always wanted a 1:18 scale car that matched mine. And, I'm on vacation, why can't I have a souvenir what will always remind me of my trip... Yep, this will do. And it won't be the only one....

After nearly a full charge, we kept our travels south, soon arriving at the West Palm Beach supercharger at the Wawa, a chain of convenience stores that started 1964 in Folsom, PA. They make fresh hoagie sandwiches along with having all your convenience store favorites. Evidently, our battery was sufficiently warm enough and the power strong enough for Middie to finally join the "500 mi/hr club":









Just a few miles away and we arrived at the Homewood and it was time to pile all the bags onto the wheeled travel carry-on. This is a proven technique for yours truly, I'm sure you do something similar:









We had made it, and quite comfortably. Whenever I take advantage of Autopilot, I find myself less tired, less stressed, and more ready for what's next. And tomorrow would begin three days of Spring Training baseball, we could hardly wait!


----------



## Julian Hakes

super write up. J


----------



## littlD

All,

After taking a long pause on the podcast, it's time to get some new episodes going.

I'll be changing the format substantially, switching from "what happened today" and special events to more of what we're learning and how our EV lifestyle has changed us for the better along with Model 3 tips and tricks.

And, to save me some time, I won't be transcribing the episodes on the forum.

Thanks to those who have encouraged me so far, I'm determined to get better at this!


----------



## littlD

Haven't posted on this thread in forever. Just leaving a note that Middie has been sold to VRoom.

Details in episode 62 coming soon.

Someone is going to get a great 2018 LR RWD Model 3, hopefully I can get in contact with whoever buys her.


----------

